# The Team Fortress 2 Clubhouse



## ktr (Sep 21, 2007)

*Team Fortress 2 Clubhouse*







Click here for TPU's TF2 Clubhouse Steam community page

*When looking for a server in the server browser, do click the "Friends" tab and join up with fellow TPU members for TF2, and other steam games. 
This way you can easily find a good server, and play with people you know. *

*Official Clubhouse Signature (thanks to Ravenas!): 





*​


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 21, 2007)

The Club for the multiplayer game of the year, TF2 is the best! 

*Ravenas:*

Steam:Rav8e
AIM: Rav8es


----------



## ktr (Sep 21, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> The Club for the multiplayer game of the year, TF2 is the best!
> 
> *Ravenas:*
> 
> ...



What's you favorite class, and I tried to add you to the steam friends list, but there is no account attached to Rav8e...i need your login name for steam, not your in game name.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 21, 2007)

Bah I thought it would add it short short of e-mail, it's rav8e@comcast.net.

Fav. Class: Engineer 

EDIT: Do we have a sig?


----------



## ChaoticBlankness (Sep 21, 2007)

I play TF2..  way too much, I'll join.

Steam: Batdude008
AIM: Batdude008
Fav:  Engineer/Heavy


----------



## ktr (Sep 21, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Do we have a sig?



I am no photoshop wiz, as the banner for this thread is made in paint 


edit: invitation sent for friends in steam...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 21, 2007)

Steam: xer0him
Xfire: xerosphoenix
Fav. Class: Scout


----------



## ktr (Sep 21, 2007)

Scout is an awesome class, their speed, double jump and scatter gun is sweet. But I like the spy more for you can really rack up kills if you the combination of cloak and disguise. But lately, i am unable to trick as many people . Overall i like scout the best.


----------



## mandelore (Sep 21, 2007)

Name: SlavetoOblivion

class, well i aint quite decided!!!  (i got too many projects on gmod atm)

ill get more playing done tho 

ICQ: Mandelore


----------



## mrbudgie (Sep 21, 2007)

what a F***KING brill game so much fun and easy to play.

xfire - mrbudgie
Steam - i think its mrbudgie or mr_budgie
fav class gotta be demo man


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2007)

facking great game.

STEAM-tigger995
AIM-T1GG4L4T0R

fave class-soldier


----------



## ktr (Sep 22, 2007)

ChaoticBlankness said:


> I play TF2..  way too much, I'll join.
> 
> Steam: Batdude008
> AIM: Batdude008
> Fav:  Engineer/Heavy



if to choose one favorite class, which one will it be?...i gonna say engineer atm for your steam page says you play with it the most. Also the couple mins that we played, you were engineer.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 22, 2007)

im dl it now steam name is batou1986 xfire infernus1986


----------



## ktr (Sep 22, 2007)

I updated the banner with my newbie photoshop skills 

Also, i guess we dont need an IM info any more. Looks like the improved friends list is very good.


----------



## ktr (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, added stats to each member.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

should we have our own group on the steam community page for our tf2 clan?

maybe ktr could make a group and we will join it?


----------



## ktr (Sep 23, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> should we have our own group on the steam community page for our tf2 clan?
> 
> maybe ktr could make a group and we will join it?



done, and invites sent.

btw, if any body is good with photoshop, please do make a banner and a avatar for the group....thanks!.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks ktr,

it will be easier for us to arrange matches and join each others games and stuff.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 25, 2007)

What the heck, I'll join. It's a great game and fun.

Steam: Lopez0101

Fav Class: Not too sure right now. Either Heavy, Sniper or Spy, haha. I guess go with Heavy for now since if we all get together we need SOMETHING offensive.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 25, 2007)

Got it today 

steam- wazzledoozle


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, heres the deal... I do have TF2 via my Black Box Voucher but atm I have absolutely no plans on playing the game, just dosen't interest me for some reason. The only thing I plan on getting and using with the Black Box is Episode 2 and I just may try out Day of Defeat Source as well. So, is there anyway to sell/trade/giveaway the TF2 portion of this to someone here that could use it?


----------



## mandelore (Sep 25, 2007)

i  dont think so, i have the black box and i believe its an all-in-one serial key


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 25, 2007)

You cant divy up portions of a pack.

If you already have HL2 or Ep. 1, when the orange box is released you can 'gift' the games to another person though.


----------



## ktr (Sep 25, 2007)

New members added. When I get home, i will send invites for the group.

edit: invites sent


----------



## PlayOr (Sep 26, 2007)

Signed up on the forums just for this, because I've had a hard time finding people that would play together!

Steam Name: trevor-m-s(at)comcast(dot)net
Favorite Class: Engineer
I'm sure you can figure out what to change the (at) and (dot) to.


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

PlayOr said:


> Signed up on the forums just for this, because I've had a hard time finding people that would play together!
> 
> Steam Name: trevor-m-s(at)comcast(dot)net
> Favorite Class: Engineer
> I'm sure you can figure out what to change the (at) and (dot) to.



I gonna put you on a one week probation, for I like to see active members on TPU rather than on steam.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 26, 2007)

ktr said:


> I gonna put you on a one week probation, for I like to see active members on TPU rather than on steam.



Damnit KTR!!! This thread keeps poppin up in the active subscriptions and I constantly find myself curious as to who the new arriving TPU members of the TF2 Clubhouse are and now it's making me almost want to play the game!!!  

* _struggles with the urge to download and try TF2... must... resist..._ *


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Damnit KTR!!! This thread keeps poppin up in the active subscriptions and I constantly find myself curious as to who the new arriving TPU members of the TF2 Clubhouse are and now it's making me almost want to play the game!!!
> 
> * _struggles with the urge to download and try TF2... must... resist..._ *



I am quite surprised myself, when s/he said s/he joined just for this thread...lol. But yea, i do want to see active TPU members. 

TF2 is a fun game man, for you already own it, just try it for a hour or so, then see if you like it.


----------



## PlayOr (Sep 26, 2007)

ktr said:


> I gonna put you on a one week probation, for I like to see active members on TPU rather than on steam.



That's perfectly fine, I planned on getting into the community but the fact that there's a TF2 club is my inspiration if you know what I mean. Looking forward to activity in both.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm about to get on actually, about 30mins est time. I've have had to study chem alot here lately, haven't had time to play the LONG overdue christmas present!!


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 26, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> You cant divy up portions of a pack.
> 
> If you already have HL2 or Ep. 1, when the orange box is released you can 'gift' the games to another person though.



TF2 is a very good game, best online fps I've ever played! How you liking TF2 wazzle?


----------



## Agility (Sep 26, 2007)

STeamID:Agility
Fav Class: Engineer / Scout / Sniper


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 26, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> TF2 is a very good game, best online fps I've ever played! How you liking TF2 wazzle?



It's pretty awesome. The gameplay antics make it feel like I'm playing an episode of Wile E. Coyote and Road Runner.


----------



## Agility (Sep 26, 2007)

Apparently the graphics are not much graphics intensive then CS:S. I ran 120FPS++ with 2900XT at default speeds with everything maxed on CCC.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 26, 2007)

I run with everything maxed except no AA and no motion blur. Never slows down.


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

Agility said:


> STeamID:Agility
> Fav Class: Engineer / Scout / Sniper



if you can choose one class, which one will it be...

also, i cannot post your stats, for your info is private.


----------



## Agility (Sep 26, 2007)

Problem is when i added you it said error. Lol.... I excel in all three.


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

Agility said:


> Problem is when i added you it said error. Lol.... I excel in all three.



i think there is a slow down on the community. 

As I accel in scout, spy, and demo man, I do like the scout the best. I know its a hard decision, but what is you favorite, not what you are best with.


----------



## Agility (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok then engineer


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

I just checked out the steam rating for the group, we are "masters of nothing"... I believe it rates based on how much we game...


----------



## Agility (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok added you.


----------



## ktr (Sep 26, 2007)

New news:

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/?p=319

FF it be removed. Thank god for this, i played on a server the other day with FF on, and it was no fun at all...pyro are meant to find spys, and they end up flaming there entire team, and demomans end up blowing they entire team up due to nade spamming.


----------



## ktr (Sep 27, 2007)

Today's update change log



> Changes/Additions
> 
> *Spectators can now see all player classes in the scoreboard
> *The affinity of the main thread is not set explicitly for dedicated servers. This will properly load balance multiple instances of the dedicated server running on a multi-processor machine. The affinity is still set to CPU 1 for clients and listen servers
> ...


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 27, 2007)

ktr said:


> Today's update change log





Woot, I thinked they finally fixed my crash in the last patch, this sounds like good news for ATI users!


----------



## ktr (Sep 27, 2007)

i am happy they removed FF, because

FF + TF2 = fubar

it just doesn't add up!


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll have to join this when I get my game 

BTW, is the Beta still open to Orange Box pre-orderers?


----------



## ktr (Sep 27, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I'll have to join this when I get my game
> 
> BTW, is the Beta still open to Orange Box pre-orderers?



i believe so...for it comes with the pre-order and orders stop on OCT 10TH


----------



## ktr (Sep 28, 2007)

new update:




> Changes/Additions
> 
> Added Team Fortress 2 events and cameras to SourceTV
> 
> ...


----------



## ktr (Sep 29, 2007)

another new update:



> Changes/Additions
> 
> Added option to change Field-of-view, between 75 & 90, from the Options->Multiplayer tab
> Added option to disable Player sprays
> ...


----------



## PlayOr (Sep 29, 2007)

> *Removed mp_friendlyfire cvar for servers. Team Fortress 2 breaks in a number of ways if this is on



I know it's an old post, but seriously. Thank god. Friendly fire is so horrible on a game like TF2 where all you've got is splash damage and people checking for spies. Imagine all the pyros signing onto a server they don't know FF is enabled on? "Oh yeah, I'll just flamethrow everyone to make sure they're not spies..." It sucks a lot.

Now they just need to fix the intelligence staying in the same place during sudden death... Or at least I don't think it's been fixed?


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 29, 2007)

ktr said:


> another new update:



What is field of view?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 29, 2007)

It's usually how much of your gun and arms you can see. It's usually just FOV for short when you see it other places. At least, I'm pretty sure that's what it does if I can remember the last time a game used it. Like Unreal Tournament.


----------



## ktr (Sep 29, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> What is field of view?



Play with it and see, then you will know what it is. 

Also in news, two more character videos coming monday, scout and the demoman.


----------



## ktr (Oct 1, 2007)

So has anyone see the German version of this game? instead of blood and gibs, they got no blood and rubber duckies, hamburger, unicycle, springs, sprockets...etc...etc instead...lol. 

Also I really dislike the last patch. They did was really nerfed the demoman, and over powered the pyro. The demo's nades now do not kill on first bounce, and the pyro's flamethrower damage is based on how close you are, and point blank is instant, half way can be around 3-4 seconds, and you cannot out run the pyro, for he is not as fast as scout, but not slow has a heavy or soldier.


----------



## PlayOr (Oct 1, 2007)

ktr said:


> So has anyone see the German version of this game? instead of blood and gibs, they got no blood and rubber duckies, hamburger, unicycle, springs, sprockets...etc...etc instead...lol.
> 
> Also I really dislike the last patch. They did was really nerfed the demoman, and over powered the pyro. The demo's nades now do not kill on first bounce, and the pyro's flamethrower damage is based on how close you are, and point blank is instant, half way can be around 3-4 seconds, and you cannot out run the pyro, for he is not as fast as scout, but not slow has a heavy or soldier.



I haven't had time to play because of homework and the such, but that demoman thing sounds pretty ridiculous as does the pyro. Hopefully Valve will listen to the players, and hopefully I'll get less homework sometime soon!


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Oct 3, 2007)

Steam ID: bonerheimerc

Favorite Class: Engineer


----------



## jtleon (Oct 3, 2007)

Steam ID: jtleon

Fav. Class: Undetermined

You have inspired me to invest in the Orange Box.....
Regards,
jtleon


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 6, 2007)

My favorite class is now Heavy. My prior judgement was based on Team Fortress Classic. Check my stats!


----------



## ktr (Oct 6, 2007)

new update today (err yesterday night ):



> Changes/Additions
> 
> Added a warning for when paged pool memory is low
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so glad they fixed that teleporter spawn bug, pricks would come in games and block everyone. Ruined the gameplay...

Good job Valve!


----------



## ktr (Oct 6, 2007)

i am still waiting for valve to give demoman his pride back :shadedshu


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 6, 2007)

can i join? 

steam ID: eternityinexcess {drunk when i made it}
fav class: scout/ sniper depending on map, engineer if i'm feeling lazy.


----------



## ktr (Oct 6, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> can i join?
> 
> steam ID: eternityinexcess {drunk when i made it}
> fav class: scout/ sniper depending on map, engineer if i'm feeling lazy.



only one class buddy.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 6, 2007)

ktr said:


> i am still waiting for valve to give demoman his pride back :shadedshu



Are you referring to this?

Added option to change Field-of-view, between 75 & 90, from the Options->Multiplayer tab
Added option to disable Player sprays
Fixed flamethrower hit detection
Increased flamethrower damage at point blank range
Demoman grenades (not stickybombs) no longer explode on contact after the first bounce
Fixed a startup crash
Fixed a case where players could get stuck in tc_hydro
Fixed player movement prediction errors
Fixed third-person sniper aim animation not matching player's view exactly
Fixed achievements and stats being awarded when watching other player's demos
Fixed rare server crash due to data corruption in networking
Fixed a case where some sounds had incorrect volumes


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 6, 2007)

then I guess sniper


----------



## ktr (Oct 6, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Are you referring to this?
> 
> Demoman grenades (not stickybombs) no longer explode on contact after the first bounce



yup


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, well I guess they don't want people to get that MASSIVE amount of direct damage after bouncing a nade off the wall.


----------



## jtleon (Oct 6, 2007)

Is anyone here running Steam on Windows 2000?

I ask because I have intermittently successful TF2 game play - last night for 20 minutes TF2 ran great - then crashed (the game window closed) and would not startup again.  This morning TF2 would not start as well and I have tried deleting Clientreg.blob, etc. and nothing will allow the game to start again.

Now, I am waiting on yet another TF2 update to complete - which will hopefully run this time.

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 6, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Yeah, well I guess they don't want people to get that MASSIVE amount of direct damage after bouncing a nade off the wall.



shooting around corners is already a huge advantage.


----------



## ktr (Oct 8, 2007)

So...

First thing is NOW i can play maxed out with motion blur @ dx9.0+ @ 1440x900 smoothly! Woot! I dont know what valve did, but it plays great!. 

Secondly, that heavy exploit is really horrible in where you can run and shoot at the same time. For sure next update will resolve this.

Thirdly, the demo man is actually not bad. You have to lob you shot and it still does the massive direct hit, but you cannot do it on the ground. Which is ok i guess .


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 8, 2007)

am i the only one having major problems with tf2?
it takes forever to go from the launch screen to the actual game, and then whenever i try to join a server it gets to sending client info then freezes for a minute or two... then crashes to the desktop.


----------



## ktr (Oct 8, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> am i the only one having major problems with tf2?
> it takes forever to go from the launch screen to the actual game, and then whenever i try to join a server it gets to sending client info then freezes for a minute or two... then crashes to the desktop.



did you install the latest ati drivers? Perhaps try upgrading directx. Also turn off background apps such as antiviruses and etc...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 8, 2007)

*They Have To Get Rid Of This Heavy Exploit!!!*


----------



## ktr (Oct 8, 2007)

its all over the tube on how to do it. now i just join servers with active admin, so they can ban those mofo exploiters. The sad thing on other servers is that the clan members themselves are the ones doing it. WTF? what happened to proper gaming ethics in clans?!?!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 9, 2007)

What do you think about making this our sig? I just made it:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pretty sexy.  Like the scan lines!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 9, 2007)

October 8, 2007 - Current Release

Changes/Additions: 
Team Goals panels stop appearing after you've played a map several times 
At map time limit, Sudden Death now only kicks in if teams are drawn 
Sudden Death only starts in CTF mode if both flags are at home 
Team Fortress 2 stats are only gathered when playing a real game 
Added the player class counts in the class selection dialog

Bug fixes: 
Fixed Heavy minigun exploit 
Various fixes to localized text


That's the good news I've been waiting for!!


----------



## ktr (Oct 9, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> October 8, 2007 - Current Release
> 
> Changes/Additions:
> Team Goals panels stop appearing after you've played a map several times
> ...



awesome update and awesome sig!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 9, 2007)

What do you guys think about the minor changes to sudden death? I personally don't really see the use for sudden death, even though it is good for coming back in the game from time to time.


----------



## ktr (Oct 9, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> What do you guys think about the minor changes to sudden death? I personally don't really see the use for sudden death, even though it is good for coming back in the game from time to time.



Much, much improved! Sudden death should be all of a sudden , but it should be a tool to help resolve stalemates.


----------



## SoBeNirvana (Oct 9, 2007)

nt


----------



## ktr (Oct 9, 2007)

another new update today!



> Team Fortress 2
> 
> ** Improved driver checks for various cards that can have problems with specific driver versions*
> * Various updates to Russian and Polish localization
> ...



The bold ones are the big ones for me. Since the last update, i was getting texture corruptions here and there. 

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/7214/200710080000uc2.jpg

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5350/untitledlz0.jpg

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1577/20071008om8.jpg

also here is a video that some one made on tf2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC_aGQyFETU


----------



## Homeless (Oct 10, 2007)

do you guys play often?  i'm interested in getting the "with friends like these" achievement award

Steam: Homeless
Favorite Class: N/A

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197960652627/stats/TF2


----------



## ktr (Oct 10, 2007)

Homeless said:


> do you guys play often?  i'm interested in getting the "with friends like these" achievement award
> 
> Steam: Homeless
> Favorite Class: N/A
> ...



Some of us do play very often, most of us...no . I would say at most 3-4 of us are play tf2.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

Homeless said:


> do you guys play often?  i'm interested in getting the "with friends like these" achievement award
> 
> Steam: Homeless
> Favorite Class: N/A
> ...



I would love to get friends like these, have to get more people in the clubhouse!

I play a lot, just haven't been able to as much here lately due to Chemistry... Anyway, I'm probably going to be up around 12pm PST for the launch of portal/ep2 tonight!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

ktr said:


> another new update today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great update news! Hopefully that solves any remaining problems I've had.


----------



## ktr (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol to the meet the demoman video!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

ktr said:


> Lol to the meet the demoman video!!!



Downloading it now, I've been waiting for this video.


----------



## ktr (Oct 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Downloading it now, I've been waiting for this video.



I am a Black Scottish Cyclopes!...lol


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL!

They're going to have to glue you back together in hell!!


----------



## ktr (Oct 10, 2007)

So this game, portal, and ep2 to be released in less than 2hrs!!!


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah...3 am my time, could be realeased an hour later though. Valve says they are -1 pst.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 10, 2007)

ktr said:


> So this game, portal, and ep2 to be released in less than 2hrs!!!



Can't wait, first thing I am gonna do tomorrow after school is go to Game Stop and buy it. I have had it on reserved since last year, I reserved the Black Box first but for some idiotic reason they decided to cancel it. WHY VALVE WHY!! Anyways see yall on TF2 soon


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 10, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't wait, first thing I am gonna do tomorrow after school is go to Game Stop and buy it. I have had it on reserved since last year, I reserved the Black Box first but for some idiotic reason they decided to cancel it. WHY VALVE WHY!! Anyways see yall on TF2 soon



You'll have to join the the club house!


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

There should be the most hated award  I love the Black Scottish Cyclopes now!


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

So, should we all have like a [TPU] Tag while gaming?


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 11, 2007)

ktr said:


> So, should we all have like a [TPU] Tag while gaming?



I wouldn't mind wearing that tag. LOL, I think that would be an awesome idea to have a most hated award!


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

Click on my sig...lol


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 11, 2007)

ktr said:


> Click on my sig...lol



Lol!!  Nice man, how did you get that wave file?


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Lol!!  Nice man, how did you get that wave file?



I used Gfcscape and extracted it.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 11, 2007)

>.> does anyone know if the orange box is the same as the black box?  i got it with my 2900, and I have hl ep2, but not ep1


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> >.> does anyone know if the orange box is the same as the black box?  i got it with my 2900, and I have hl ep2, but not ep1



the orange box has HL2 and EP1, while the black does not.


----------



## ktr (Oct 12, 2007)

Passed out....lol


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 12, 2007)

ktr said:


> the orange box has HL2 and EP1, while the black does not.



  now I have to spend like ten dollars to get the other two


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 12, 2007)

totalgamingleague.com

The Total Gaming League is proud to announce the AMD Roughneck Challenge. This
single elimination tournament will begin on Sunday, October 28th using the retail
version of Team Fortress 2!

Registration is now open to teams in North America and South America. Prizes include
$5,000 in cash and tons of hardware from all of the sponsors you see listed on the
right side! We're awarding over 5 times the amount of prizing that our
competitors are offering!

This single elimination tournament will be randomly seeded; the format will be 6v6
using both Control Point maps and CTF maps. Registration is free of charge, as
always at the TGL.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> totalgamingleague.com
> 
> The Total Gaming League is proud to announce the AMD Roughneck Challenge. This
> single elimination tournament will begin on Sunday, October 28th using the retail
> ...



Awesome I'm signing up!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 12, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> totalgamingleague.com
> 
> The Total Gaming League is proud to announce the AMD Roughneck Challenge. This
> single elimination tournament will begin on Sunday, October 28th using the retail
> ...




It states that I need a team with 6 members. Yall think yall can help me fix this


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 12, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> It states that I need a team with 6 members. Yall think yall can help me fix this



Of course, I'm Heavy.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 14, 2007)

Steam:  PVTCaboose1337
Favorite Class:  Sniper
Ingame name:  Infect3d


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2007)

Steam Name: Aphex Dreamer
Fav Class: Pyro( Like to bUrN sHiT uP)


----------



## Homeless (Oct 15, 2007)

does anyone know what finished off means?


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at these nice TF2 shirts for sale @ valve: 

http://store.valvesoftware.com/tf2/index.html


----------



## ktr (Oct 21, 2007)

30 heavys vs. 1 train...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht5RF5cd2wA


----------



## warup89 (Oct 21, 2007)

TF2 killed my passion for BF2 & CoD2 

Steam: warup89
AIM: warup89

Fav. class: Soldier


----------



## Homeless (Oct 22, 2007)

ktr said:


> 30 heavys vs. 1 train...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ht5RF5cd2wA



LOL


----------



## x2mA mPn (Oct 23, 2007)

just got orange box yesterday!

Steam id.. Cool_guy2006
Fav class: Scout


----------



## ktr (Oct 26, 2007)

A pretty borking huge update today:



> * Improved compatibility for direct sound
> * Deathcam screenshots now move the player id panel to the lower right, and hide other hud elements until the freezecam fades
> * Improved autobalance calculation code when determining who to switch
> * Improved networking compatibility for some routers
> ...


----------



## sputnio (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll play, im kinda new but im for it 

steam: sputnio

fav. class: heavy or soldier


----------



## ktr (Oct 27, 2007)

sputnio said:


> I'll play, im kinda new but im for it
> 
> steam: sputnio
> 
> fav. class: heavy or soldier



you can only choose 1 fav class...


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 27, 2007)

ktr said:


> A pretty borking huge update today:



Awesome! They fixed that medic bug, that pissed me off to no extent. Heavy running around with uber the whole game...


----------



## Scythez0r (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got TF2 yesterday   ...

But anyone know why I can't reset my stats? My bro played it before me on my account but I wanted to get my own achievements and stats   . When I click reset stats in game, then click OK to reset them, it does nothing...


----------



## someguyfromhell (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought the orange box and I love TF2!

Steam id: Eric_S

Favourite class: scout

In-game alias: Sergeant P4WN3D


----------



## rhythmeister (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey guys, my steam username is lof666. I'm quite partial to the Engineer character...when I can get sum respec' 4 building dispensers, teleporters and turrets!


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 8, 2007)

Team Fortress 2 Update Released
November 7, 2007, 5:52 pm - Alfred Reynolds

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Updates to Team Fortress 2 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:



Improved paged pool memory tracking

Fixed crash on importing spray logo that claimed to be a valid jpeg file, but wasn't

Fixed Medic's uber-charge stats tracking

Fixed a bug in scoring Engineer building destruction

Engineers no longer earn points for using their own teleporters

Freezepanel hud improvements now trigger on usage of the "jpeg" command

Fixed Spies exploit enabling them to attack while disguising, without losing disguise

Fixed Spies being able to attach sappers through thin walls

Fixed several melee weapon switching exploits

Fixed exploit that allowed players to teleport with the intelligence

Fixed a client crash related to MP3 playing

Improved client handling of stats when a connection couldn't be made to the stat servers. Fixes several cases of stat loss


----------



## ktr (Nov 8, 2007)

We need to play a date for a 8-player (or more) scrim so we can achieve that damn friendship accomplishment.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 8, 2007)

ktr said:


> We need to play a date for a 8-player (or more) scrim so we can achieve that damn friendship accomplishment.



I agree, I've been trying to get that accomplishment for a while. What Saturday at 10pm EST is good with me...


----------



## ktr (Nov 8, 2007)

Possibly something around Thanks Giving week, every one will be free...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 8, 2007)

ktr said:


> Possibly something around Thanks Giving week, every one will be free...



Whenever works for me, I'm a gamer.


----------



## ktr (Nov 8, 2007)

alright, i will think of something in my dreams...and make announcement on steam. The server would be some random ass one that is empty


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 8, 2007)

Sign me up please m8 

Steam name: HookeyStreet

Favourite class: Soldier/Heavy (I cant decide 100% yet)


----------



## someguyfromhell (Nov 8, 2007)

sorry but i changed my favorite class. now it's the soldier!

Steam id: Eric_S

thanks


----------



## slacker126 (Nov 8, 2007)

after i get in im definately takin a swing at that sig! 

Steam Name: Liquidsnake951
AIM: Slacker126
Fav Class: Engineer


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2007)

New Announcements!

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tputf2clubhouse/announcements/detail/216267147105097387

Please ping the server "8.6.8.188" to see if that server pings well for you. 

Thanks!


----------



## someguyfromhell (Nov 9, 2007)

well, i pinged up 8.6.8.188

i got 33ms average which is good!

also, update the current members to 26 now


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2007)

someguyfromhell said:


> well, i pinged up 8.6.8.188
> 
> i got 33ms average which is good!
> 
> also, update the current members to 26 now



the 26th is w1zzard, which is part of the steam community, but not the forum clubhouse. I don't know if it is w1zzard, or the shared TPU steam account. But I did send a clubhouse invite to him any ways...

edit: seems like one member left today (play0r). Doesn't matter, he just joined for this group, and never been active both at TPU and in game.


----------



## Homeless (Nov 9, 2007)

80-85 ping

i'll assume the server is a west server since i'm east, but it doesn't really matter for me


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2007)

Homeless said:


> 80-85 ping
> 
> i'll assume the server is a west server since i'm east, but it doesn't really matter for me



yea, it is a west server...but its a good server, it can handle 120 ping without much lag.


----------



## someguyfromhell (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry but i changed my favorite class. now it's the soldier!

Steam id: Eric_S

thanks


----------



## Slurm (Dec 6, 2007)

*ooh i want in*

Hey all,

Been playing TF2 since the preorder opened, hope to see you guys in game.

Steam ID: Slurm
Favorite Class: Demoman


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 7, 2007)

my steam is- elemental00

my favorite class is pyro, but ive been playing more sniper as of late so i could get my gray matter accomplishment..


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2007)

0elemental0 said:


> my steam is- elemental00
> 
> my favorite class is pyro, but ive been playing more sniper as of late so i could get my gray matter accomplishment..



Unable to find "elemental00"...


Any who, for peeps wondering about that damn scrimmage...it did not happen. Sadly only like 2-3 peeps responded that they are interested. We need at least 7-8 players.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 8, 2007)

ktr said:


> Unable to find "elemental00"...
> 
> 
> Any who, for peeps wondering about that damn scrimmage...it did not happen. Sadly only like 2-3 peeps responded that they are interested. We need at least 7-8 players.



it should be there now....ffs people can we get him his "with friends like these" accomplishment.


----------



## ktr (Dec 8, 2007)

0elemental0 said:


> it should be there now....ffs people can we get him his "with friends like these" accomplishment.



About the friends accomplishment...its not only me who wants it but plenty of other members.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 9, 2007)

ktr said:


> About the friends accomplishment...its not only me who wants it but plenty of other members.



ha..i would like it myself, ive only been playing it for like 4 days..  and i might have 5 done.  i sure do like setting people on fire..mmmhmm


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you let me know when were having the scrim KTR.I will be THERE.Its about time we had a tpu team battle or summat.


----------



## ktr (Dec 10, 2007)

Valve posted a Total Tf2 stats that they gathered in the week...pretty interesting, especially the part where peeps die the most per map. 

http://www.steampowered.com/status/tf2/tf2_stats.php


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 11, 2007)

ktr said:


> Valve posted a Total Tf2 stats that they gathered in the week...pretty interesting, especially the part where peeps die the most per map.
> 
> http://www.steampowered.com/status/tf2/tf2_stats.php



i love the pyro stats, one of the least played...but is top half or higher in all the damage stats.....i will say it again...i sure do love setting people on fire, it think i have a problem..  i am getting into the demo man though..   setting things on fire and blowing things up go hand in hand.


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 16, 2007)

sign me up 

ID: BloodTotal

Fav Class: Sniper


----------



## someguyfromhell (Dec 23, 2007)

hey ppl,

look what i have found:


Most damage:
4,194,600 (as Pyro) 







check for yourself if u dont believe me lol

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dix111/stats/TF2

edit: by the way, that is not me...


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah you can put me on the list 

me and my friend try to be gay with our names, and my favorite class is soldier

steam:[C4tz] L1oN


----------



## Dangle (Dec 23, 2007)

Does anybody know if it's possible to filter out modded/custom map servers on the game browser?


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 24, 2007)

Dangle said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to filter out modded/custom map servers on the game browser?



ug..i wish..i was on a server yesterday that had all the water and reflective surfaces in 2fort checkered purple.   i thought my head was going to explode.  i almost thought i was artifacting.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 24, 2007)

0elemental0 said:


> ug..i wish..i was on a server yesterday that had all the water and reflective surfaces in 2fort checkered purple.   i thought my head was going to explode.  i almost thought i was artifacting.



Actually, I don't think that's a mod, that's a graphics glitch.  Usually occurs from alt-tabbing.


----------



## ktr (Dec 25, 2007)

This info might help: 

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1wdXJwbGU*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Dangle (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh my god I wish there was a pure server filter like there is in UT3.  I asolutely hate wasting my time downloading shit mods that look like they were made by 7 year olds.  I think Valve perfected the game.  I can't get tired of the original maps (especially dustbowl) - but I do wish they would make a few more CTF maps.
*This kind of shart is the reason why I only play the Xbox360 version*:






















BTW, can I join the TF2 club?


----------



## ktr (Dec 25, 2007)

sorry, i couldn't update the clubhouse list. I am changing ISP and have a week down time. The only internet i have is a sprint evdo card. give me end of this week and i will add you guys up.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Dec 25, 2007)

ktr said:


> This info might help:
> 
> http://support.steampowered.com/cgi...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1wdXJwbGU*&p_li=&p_topview=1



thanks ...it was weird and it was on a server with alot of custom sounds and signs in the halls, so i just figured they made checker boards.....execellent that i can fix it..


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got the game and LOVE it. My steam ID is LouieV3 please add me if you are in a clan! My favorite class is Heavy Weapons Guy or Engineer im still undecided.


----------



## Dangle (Dec 27, 2007)

The reason you're undecided is because ALL classes are awesome and fun to play - even the medic!  Congrats on buying the game!  It's sooo cool!


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 27, 2007)

I got the orange box thinking CSS comes with it, well I found out the hard way, lucky there was a good game like TF2 to make me feel happy again


----------



## Dangle (Dec 28, 2007)

If you like CSS, you should play Call of Duty 4.  COD4 is tied with TF2 for being the best FPS multiplayer game ever made.


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 28, 2007)

> If you like CSS, you should play Call of Duty 4. COD4 is tied with TF2 for being the best FPS multiplayer game ever made.



If you like CSS, you should play Call of Duty 4. COD4 is tied with TF2 and BattleField 2 for being the best FPS multiplayer game ever made.

Fixed


----------



## ktr (Dec 31, 2007)

list finally updated.


----------



## The Haunted (Jan 4, 2008)

Steam: 45caliberaspirin
Favorite class: Heavy
Xfire: nightmarestory


----------



## ktr (Jan 7, 2008)

new update in TF2




> Team Fortress 2
> 
> * Added an option in the Options->Multiplayer dialog to filter custom game files being downloaded from servers
> * Fixed cases where ragdolls were falling through the world
> ...


----------



## ktr (Jan 13, 2008)

really funny cartoon:

http://blogs.nofrag.com/CanardWC/2008/jan/12/34131-bd-de-lol/


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 14, 2008)

HAHAHA! Nice find!


----------



## ktr (Jan 14, 2008)

Whoops, just notice i didnt posted the full version of the cartoon...fixed the link.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol that's great man...


----------



## spud107 (Jan 14, 2008)

just started playing a few days ago,
still learning about diff classes,
any tips/ good servers?
im gkspud btw
edit - was on a server earlier with some cruel spawn killing lol


----------



## ktr (Jan 15, 2008)

new update with some interesting features



> Team Fortress 2
> 
> * Added new option for medigun beam to the Multiplayer->Advanced dialog. If on, the medigun beam will stay attached to the current target without the need to hold down the fire button
> * Added new option for the sniper rifle to the Multiplayer->Advanced dialog. If disabled, the sniper rifle won't re-zoom after firing a zoomed shot
> ...



I like the new sniper add-on, will have that enabled for sure.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 15, 2008)

The medic and the sniper option are both very valuable, I'll be sure to use those options.


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2008)

Who ever is interested in Gmod, there has been a major update in where Gmod now uses the new Orange Box engine, and has the content from the Orange Box...which includes TF2!


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2008)

Also, there was a quicky update for TF2



> Team Fortress 2
> 
> 
> Fixed medigun effect not being removed if the medic changed class while healing
> ...


----------



## ktr (Jan 18, 2008)

There is a nice 3rd party G15 plugin for TF2:  http://www.smashd.de/content/view/111/115/

I gonna try it out when i get home.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi KTR, can I join?

Steam ID : givemeabong
Favourite class: medic

prolly wont see to many of you on steam because im in Oz and the ping gets ridiculous on servers anywhere other than here.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 19, 2008)

Badlands preview for TF2:

http://shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=741


----------



## ktr (Jan 19, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Badlands preview for TF2:
> 
> http://shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=741



I have read that couple days ago, they say the map is gonna be CP


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 19, 2008)

ktr said:


> I have read that couple days ago, they say the map is gonna be CP



I wish it was CTF :shadedshu


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 19, 2008)

Just bought the game last night, so far im lovin' it.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi, 

Steam ID: Josh0079
Fav. Class: Soldier


----------



## Homeless (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh man I can't remember the last time I played this game.  Once I get a new desk/computer I'll considering picking it up again, but that won't be till the summer most likely.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 21, 2008)

ktr said:


> I have read that couple days ago, they say the map is gonna be CP



you got my hopes up a while back when you said ctf.... now i am all salty..  soon i think i will only be playing hydro...


----------



## Steevo (Jan 21, 2008)

Steam: Steevo69



Just bought the orange box. So I will have to play some, I walked around a map last night and got more used to the layout. Need to do the rest or go get my ass kicked till I get used to them.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish they released more CTF maps. I like 2Fort by far the most.


----------



## ktr (Jan 22, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> you got my hopes up a while back when you said ctf.... now i am all salty..  soon i think i will only be playing hydro...



sry, to get you hopes up ... The original badlands was ctf and great, so i didnt see why they would make it CP, but i guess i was wrong. Who knows, they might switch back to ctf.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 22, 2008)

ktr said:


> sry, to get you hopes up ... The original badlands was ctf and great, so i didnt see why they would make it CP, but i guess i was wrong. Who knows, they might switch back to ctf.



i love 2fort..but it is getting stale..   i am getting into hydro, but i rarely have the time to put into a whole hydro match (even though some have gone fast...VERY fast..the vast majority dont).  i generally dont get into capture point maps, they are ususally like 6 scouts, 2 ng's, 2 heavies, and 2 demo.  with a medic thrown in here or there instead of a scout.  i like hydro because it is a bit more open..  it is linear, but has the opportunity to be a good long game if everything develops right.  

boo to valve for making, what i will assume to be, 7 ctp (including badlands and the unannounced 2nd map) and 1 ctf map.  where is some love for my brothers that like stealing the other teams pron collection.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 23, 2008)

Portal is awesome. My haed has been screwed up from too much work recently and it just felt like I was home.


When does everyone else here play TF2? Do you schedule matches or just play and slowly congregate to one server?


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Portal is awesome. My haed has been screwed up from too much work recently and it just felt like I was home.
> 
> 
> When does everyone else here play TF2? Do you schedule matches or just play and slowly congregate to one server?



I cannot get every one to be on at the same time . I did try to schedule one, but only two out of 20+ responded that they are interested.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> I cannot get every one to be on at the same time . I did try to schedule one, but only two out of 20+ responded that they are interested.



i have problems catching my west coast friends to play tf2 with.  it is that damn 3 hr diff.  Ktr if you ever want to do it again..i will make a conserted effort to get there.   i play on stompfests servers btw.  


what are your opinions on the new medic weapon (the unlockable by acheivement super healer and the like..it heals to 200 percent not 150) and the new escort the minecar map..  (the one that is NOT badlands).


----------



## ktr (Jan 24, 2008)

I was reading up on the new unlockables. It sounds actually nice, because there is a positive and negative aspect to the unlockable. So the default medic gun is balanced with decent healing, and decent uber. But the unlockable with have awesome healing, but hard to charge uber/no uber at all. As long as Valve keeps it balanced (no doubt they will), then every thing is ok. 

Also goldrush game mode sounds sweet.


edit: here is the article if no one knows what we are talking about...

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=180201&site=pcg

Key points:

*Each class is to get 2 unlockable weapons
*They do not beef up the current weapon
*The new weapon has serious advantages, and serious disadvantages over the default weapon
*Unlockables are obtained by completing a percentage of accomplishments. 
*You will be able to select the loadout from a new loadout menu. 
*One of the new medic weapons is called Overcharge. 
*Overcharge will permanently buff a player 50% over its default health, but will have a very hard to charge uber, or no uber at all. 
*You can get the Overcharge by completing 50% of the new medic accomplishments. 
*One of the new maps is CP_Badlands
*The new game mode is called Goldrush
*In gold rush,  one team must escort a small mining cart through a series of Dustbowl-like map segments. The cart moves faster the more Blue players are near it, but stops entirely if even one Red player is in range. Blue have to escort the cart all the way to Red's headquarters within a certain timelimit.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 24, 2008)

they are also talking about increasing the splash damage that soldiers receive.   when they rocket you from 3 feet away and only lose 25-40 life..while your body parts drip from the hallway.

im pulling for the pyro to get molitov coctails...both as a area denial weapon (starting small fires that people will not walk through), and another way to light someone on fire...mmmhmm..i do love flaming scouts falling from the sky.


----------



## Basard (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, I wanna join.  

Acct: ChoreBoy
Class: Heavy

I miss having grenades, like in TFC, Engies had them godly grenades, and pyros had the firebombs.

Normally, I play on the N00b Galore 24/7 dustbowl server.


----------



## ktr (Jan 25, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> they are also talking about increasing the splash damage that soldiers receive.   when they rocket you from 3 feet away and only lose 25-40 life..while your body parts drip from the hallway.
> 
> im pulling for the pyro to get molitov coctails...both as a area denial weapon (starting small fires that people will not walk through), and another way to light someone on fire...mmmhmm..i do love flaming scouts falling from the sky.



I would guess that the scout will get its original nail gun back...


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 25, 2008)

it is in the trailor, id like to see the nail gun....though i am not a big fan of playing scout..


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jan 25, 2008)

YAY TF2 Update!!



Steam Update News said:


> [-]January 25, 2008 - Team Fortress 2 Update Released
> 
> Updates to Team Fortress 2 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:
> 
> ...


----------



## ktr (Jan 25, 2008)

A new ( but old  ) ctf map!?!?!?!


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 25, 2008)

ktr said:


> A new ( but old  ) ctf map!?!?!?!



i just joygasimed..

edit:L:::::i take it back...this map is kinda crappy..it turned into a campfest pretty early on..  i would like to be able to leave off the battlements, amont other things.   just putting breifcases where cap points were isnt so fun.


----------



## ktr (Jan 26, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> i just joygasimed..
> 
> edit:L:::::i take it back...this map is kinda crappy..it turned into a campfest pretty early on..  i would like to be able to leave off the battlements, amont other things.   just putting breifcases where cap points were isnt so fun.



give its some time...i doubt valve had much of time to play test it compared to other maps.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 26, 2008)

ktr said:


> give its some time...i doubt valve had much of time to play test it compared to other maps.



ill come back to it later im sure...after a few updates..


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ive got a long way to go


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 28, 2008)

Steam name: enterthefeed
Fav class: Sniper!


----------



## ktr (Jan 29, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Steam name: enterthefeed
> Fav class: Sniper!



nothing comes up when i search for "enterthefeed", both in friends or community.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm try Marxistforlife


----------



## Mayoboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey I would like to join if still possible. I have a few questions. How often do you guys play? Do I put everyone in my friends list? 

Steam account: Mayo_boy
Favorite class: Spy (i'm the first to say spy)


----------



## Bugalaman (Jan 29, 2008)

steam account: Bugalaman (big surprise there?)
Fav class: medic (it happens to be my best class)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197969206193/stats/TF2


----------



## ktr (Jan 30, 2008)

Is it just me, or does any body want goomba stomp with the scout?


----------



## ktr (Jan 30, 2008)

Funny new achievements (not real, but funny)

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/video-game-article/team-fortress-achievements.php?page=1


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jan 31, 2008)

i am not a scout player, i like to be in the trenches.   

has anyone played the remake of badlands that is CTF.. not valves upcoming ctp.  it is on fps banana..and it looks pretty good.


----------



## ktr (Feb 3, 2008)

He is the picture of the cart in gold rush.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Feb 3, 2008)

i saw the cart..i am already trying to figure out how to stick a sentury on it......

maybe if i stand on  a dispensor...thenn......muhahahhahaha


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

ktr said:


>



lol,  Very nice..


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG, stop it stop it, thats just to funny.

really nice, kudos...


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey i JUST bought TOB. i got a small feel for the game, how do i get started with you guys?


----------



## derFeef (Feb 10, 2008)

Steam: derFeef
Class I choose: Pyro
Its not my mostpalyed (its demoman) but I am enjoying every minute with him/her


----------



## ktr (Feb 11, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Hey i JUST bought TOB. i got a small feel for the game, how do i get started with you guys?



join the clubhouse, then i will invite you to the community page. Then from there you can join each others server.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 11, 2008)

Um, i want to join.. but i have like 2,300 points on one of my servers do i get to keep those? 

Add me up to this!!!

Steam: Cowspoo
Class:  heavy
Others: Sniper and engineer

By the way.. when i search Cowspoo on the steam website it comes up with somethin different, i don't know any of the friends but it has my CS:S record for this week correct, in steam on my computer its all correct


----------



## ISMurphy (Feb 11, 2008)

STEAMID: ISMurphy

Favorite Class: Engineer

im on pretty much everyday at some point in time.


----------



## ktr (Feb 12, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> Um, i want to join.. but i have like 2,300 points on one of my servers do i get to keep those?
> 
> Add me up to this!!!
> 
> ...



Add my account to your friends list.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 13, 2008)

i did on here. what's your steam ID?


----------



## ktr (Feb 13, 2008)

Cowspoo said:


> i did on here. what's your steam ID?



check the first page


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

Massive update for TF2 tomorrow.

http://www.shacknews.com/docs/press/20080213_.x



> Team Fortress 2 Update
> 
> Source Engine
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 14, 2008)

edit my stats link mr ktr


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2008)

The TF2 Rejects!


----------



## someguyfromhell (Feb 15, 2008)

rofl nice find


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2008)

When my TF2 is done updating anyone wanna play? Im LouieV3 on STEAM.


----------



## spud107 (Feb 15, 2008)

is it cool to join this club? steam id spud107


----------



## Bugalaman (Feb 15, 2008)

how many of you like the new badlands?  Its tough with 5 enemy scouts , but I generally like it


----------



## ktr (Feb 15, 2008)

spud107 said:


> is it cool to join this club? steam id spud107



I have added you steamID, but it says the last time you logged in is 134 days ago. Is this your right account?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 15, 2008)

ill join love the game, even more fun after i added the nazi skins for the red team
(FuQ)das_müffin_mann
and my favorite/best with class is sniper


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2008)

My steam ID is erocker212.  I am going to play. . . . .   NOW!

Oops, I think my ID is CaptainRocker.  I login using erocker212


----------



## spud107 (Feb 17, 2008)

hmmm, try gkspud107, maybe its an old one?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Add me. STEAM = LouieV3, my fav class is Scout.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 17, 2008)

i am about to hop into a game if anyone cares to join


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

Funny TF2 medic rap...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH4D7Uod4Cg


----------



## ktr (Feb 20, 2008)

little update today...

# Fixed Badlands exploits and missing textures
# Fixed tv_enable resetting maxplayers value
# Fixed a case where a spy stabbing from the front of a player would score a backstab
# Fixed stats being reported incorrectly for some players
# Dropped weapons now replenish half of your max ammo when picked up
# Added exec'ing a cfg\.cfg file on the client when you select a class to play (for real this time!)
# Reverted mp_forcecamera changes from previous release and set TF2 default back to 1


----------



## 0elemental0 (Feb 25, 2008)

ktr said:


> little update today...
> 
> # Fixed Badlands exploits and missing textures
> # Fixed tv_enable resetting maxplayers value
> ...




im glad they changed the stats being reported as you get them rather when you die..   i had 5 dominations going as an ng. didnt die, changed classes, and it only reported 4.....which is good....but its not five


----------



## ktr (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.primotechnology.com/2008/02/25/gdc-08-the-illustrative-world-of-team-fortress-2/

Looks like the next "Meet the ____" video is gonna be about the scout. Also the new medic gun unlock seems to be two medic guns glued together.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 27, 2008)

new to TF2 like today is the first day lol and havnt gotten used to it, but it sure cures my gaming boredem caused by CSS.

steamname: harbinger1987


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooo I want in, steam name DivineBaboon,favorite class is medic. and here's my stat link
http://steamcommunity.com/id/divinebaboon/stats/TF2


----------



## ktr (Feb 29, 2008)

An interesting update today...



> Added "Custom" tab to the server browser
> 
> * Servers can now specify metatags describing the custom rules they've adopted
> * Players can use tag filtering to find servers running the custom rules they want to play
> ...


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 29, 2008)

i had an idea not sure if it was proposed or not yet, but what if we all pitched in to buy a server for the club?

Id be willing to toss 5 bucks a month at one. If we all pitched in i think we could get a nice one


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 29, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> i had an idea not sure if it was proposed or not yet, but what if we all pitched in to buy a server for the club?
> 
> Id be willing to toss 5 bucks a month at one. If we all pitched in i think we could get a nice one



hmm.. id be down for sure... thats a great idea.  But how would you keep track of all the contributors, and how would the payments be made?


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 29, 2008)

KTR what do you think?


----------



## ktr (Feb 29, 2008)

I personally don't see a reason to have a TPU server. I just wanted a community that plays together, but doesn't have to be "that" particular server. Maybe in the future if the demand is high, but I normally see 5-7 players online at any given moment, which is not enough to rent out a server.


----------



## bruins004 (Feb 29, 2008)

I havent given out my user name yet.
I have been playing much more lately.

Cant seem to get the gravelpit achievement though.
Came close, but when it went into Overtime they were able to capture 1 territory just in time.
It was a dissappointment I must say


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Guys, I'm working on seting up a machine to run dedicated games for TPU members.  Be a couple weeks yet while I wait for parts.


----------



## ktr (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/31346.html

Damn it looks fun .


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

dude that looks like a blast


----------



## ktr (Mar 3, 2008)

bruins004 said:


> Cant seem to get the gravelpit achievement though.
> Came close, but when it went into Overtime they were able to capture 1 territory just in time.
> It was a dissappointment I must say



That is a hard achievement to get. To get it, you need to have a good defending team...you cannot get it by yourself. Check out the arstechnica servers, I am their most of the time, and have gotten the award 10x over now. 

ArsClan.net - The Zoo
thezoo.arsclan.net <---paste that


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 3, 2008)

ktr said:


> That is a hard achievement to get. To get it, you need to have a good defending team...you cannot get it by yourself. Check out the arstechnica servers, I am their most of the time, and have gotten the award 10x over now.
> 
> ArsClan.net - The Zoo
> thezoo.arsclan.net <---paste that



I know I cant defend it by myself and I never do.
Just seems that people dont know how to defend A very well.
It isnt that hard.

New maps are always welcome.
When is the next big update, I remember hearing March.


----------



## Dangle (Mar 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Guys, I'm working on seting up a machine to run dedicated games for TPU members.  Be a couple weeks yet while I wait for parts.


Why not just rent one from gameservers.com?  $35.  I get 8~40ms ping on their LA servers and I live 10 hours away by car.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 5, 2008)

well i was thinking of NFO actully


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 6, 2008)

ok now i know what class i love and thats heavy, i can control a map on the pub with myself and a doctor


----------



## s87crosby (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm on all the time...Add me to your friend list and invite me anytime..TF2 is killa


----------



## s87crosby (Mar 7, 2008)

btw my PS3 in game is s87crosby


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

TF2 Woo Hoo! I'm a spy!


----------



## ktr (Mar 8, 2008)

s87crosby said:


> btw my PS3 in game is s87crosby



sry mate, but we all play the PC version... (the way its meant to be played )


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

My Steam ID is jakelayson.  I'd love to stab some people in the back with a group of my fellow TPU'rs.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 8, 2008)

yea its meant for PC, the consoles got it by mistake im sure, Valve didnt mean to do this, its EA's fault


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> its EA's fault



What isn't EA's fault?  They are to blame for everything. Damn global warming...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

the only thing that isn't EA's fault is my awesomely sexy abs, they could never make something this good


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

I bet..............


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1x90plwmV0Q

- Christine


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Guys, I'm working on seting up a machine to run dedicated games for TPU members.  Be a couple weeks yet while I wait for parts.



Hey that sounds great, let me know when you get it up and running.


----------



## ktr (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## csendesmark (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi there!

My fav class is SPY 

Steam acc: "csendesmark"

Teamfortress is the best multiplayer game in 2007


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Server for Use*

I run and Maintain ( with help from team members ) Aftermath Gaming

I have a 24man Server I would be willing to use and keep for all of you awesome folks of TPU ( love this site and forum as i seem to fit in here in all my geekyness ) right now it is set to 24man 24/7 2fort on stock respawn. you are always welcome to play here, and i can set it up however is needed, am looking to get HLStatsX running on it in the near future as well.

here is my PR message i came up with but will give you all the info for the TF2 server amongst our others and website if anyone is interested in checking it out, we are a gaming community coming from an extensive competition background looking to open up to other gamers and make a hub of fun and games for all.

This way, All TPU Gamers have someplace to play, won't cost you anything, and if you feel guilty for using it free, we always have the handy donation bar on the homepage of our site you are more than welcome to slap money into as we are paying it all out of pocket right now for servers prizes, voice, and hosting.  

i have room to set up another roughly 20-24 man on this same box so if interested will set up a custom one with some more rotation with a special nod to TPU players.

" [Aftermathgaming.com] Techpowerup's Nerd Herd Tf2 Overclocked in Custom Case " 

( Incoming pitch )

Hello!

This is just an invitation for anyone interested in checking out a new gaming community started by Gamers, intended for Gamers. We are Aftermath Gaming and you can check us out at our website at

www.aftermathgaming.com

We are running several servers in COD4, TF2, and CSS and are always looking to expand to new games or unique/fun gametypes. We offer an in house friendly and competitive team of players as well as an open door to other clans and teams to come hang out with us on our forums, TS/Ventrilo, or servers. We offer Prizes and Contests on our forums and to top performers on our servers on a monthly basis based on performance and quality input to the community. We run a mature and monitored gaming experience with fun, competition, prizes, game servers, affiliate programs from major PC Hardware retailers, and Much More.. how much depends on your involvement.. you get out of it what you put into it, check us out or give our servers a shot when we are on or hit up our site or voice server to come play.

Hardcore TDM




Scrim PAM 4 Mod with unrestricted load outs




Custom Maps Server




24/7 2Fort Server




Counterstrike Source 24/7 Italy/Dust/Office 100 Tick FPS Boosted Server




looking for ideas for new game servers to put on our box or different/ unique/ fun gametypes to play so please check us out, sign up for the foums for monthly prizes and games, and let's all get our frag on.[/color]

am| Defiance


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Mar 24, 2008)

is it true that if you register orange box with steam, and you delete it from your account the key can't be used again for another account?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice the server is set in Dallas. I will add you on xfire so we can play.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 24, 2008)

im not too far from you in Omaha either  up here in Sioux City. im at work now but will be on tomorrow, get folks in there and populate that bad boy and well get it rockin with TPU folks!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 24, 2008)

I cant join the aftermath server  says I have a different class thing.







I havent downloaded any mods either I have the stock game.


----------



## ktr (Mar 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I cant join the aftermath server  says I have a different class thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chances are the server or you are not up to date.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 24, 2008)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> is it true that if you register orange box with steam, and you delete it from your account the key can't be used again for another account?



Yes, that is true.  It seems all of the Steam games (maybe just Valve) are that way.  Just don't ever do anything to forget the account name or password, or else you are screwed (or out the money for another license).


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for letting me know, ill make sure to get that updated tonight, check back with er later should be up and going.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 25, 2008)

server updated and should be streaming fine now


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 25, 2008)

also, opening another 24 man server with stock rotation and spawn dedicated for TPU users

AftermathGaming.com's TPU TF2 Clubhouse and Tech Support 

I'll post the IP and gametracker info as soon as it is up, my main Server man Reaper is working on it now.


----------



## ktr (Mar 25, 2008)

The stock rotation sucks imo...this is better:

cp_dustbowl - 60 Minutes or Two Rounds
ctf_2fort - 20 Minutes
cp_gravelpit - 40 Minutes or 6 Points
cp_well - 40 Minutes, 3 Points or 4 Rounds
cp_badlands - 40 Minutes, 3 Points or 4 Rounds


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 25, 2008)

i can change it to whatever is wanted, its just going up stock til i get home and can play with it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2008)

I really like the attack and defend maps. A 24/7 server of attack and defend would be god like 

Hey I know its 2:18AM but are you on lol im gonna go play some TF2 now.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 25, 2008)

i see you in the server, and i am always on at this time... but at work.. bleh i work 6pm-8am overnight shifts so i watch everything at night but dont play til morning and on my days off. but i have tonight and tomorrow off and plan to do some gamin.


----------



## ISMurphy (Mar 29, 2008)

i will have the TPU server up this weekend ( finally time up ) running mixed rotation. i'll post up the gametracker info when it is done.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you make it short respawn?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 29, 2008)

i wanna join! and has anybody seen this before?






*ERROR*

Steam Name freaksavior
Favorite class Medic
freaksavior's stats


----------



## spud107 (Mar 29, 2008)

i cant decide between engineer and heavy . . .


----------



## ktr (Mar 29, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i wanna join! and has anybody seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error usually comes up when you dont have the custom textures of the object of that particular server.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 30, 2008)

im going to resintall it when i get home.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2008)

Crap they have an uber'd error!!


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

y is the max res 1400 X 1050


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2008)

I had it at 1920x1080 the other day, change the aspect ratio.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I had it at 1920x1080 the other day, change the aspect ratio.



lol well I just played it once and now it has shit load of updates maybe that well help 

also is pray a good game going for $4.95  this weekend only


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2008)

The singleplayer was meh... I thought it was ok. Do not get it for online tho its terrible.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

was it long or short game ? for 5 bucks is it worth it ?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2008)

well I would save your money. It was like 4 hours.


----------



## ktr (Mar 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> im going to resintall it when i get home.



An easier way is the right click the game > properties > local files > verify integrity of game cache.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 30, 2008)

already delted local content.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> also is pray a good game going for $4.95  this weekend only



IGN gave it 9.0, that's be alright for $4.95, but I dunno, I haven't played it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I'd like to try hosting TF2 for TPU members.  Pick a time, maps, and settings you like.  Let me know!


----------



## ISMurphy (Apr 3, 2008)

*finally*

ok, finally got some time off the next day and a half, will be making changes to the current server to reflect TPU association, and will be changing the map cycle. will also try to get the second server up with just capture and hold rotation. will post info once up.

and prey is worth $5, but not much more.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 3, 2008)

OK so lets play tf2 in 20min if you can. I need 7 people to play at least, i am trying to unlock all my achievements. 

and i got a couple left.

Play with 7 friends.
Light 5 enemies on fire in 30 secs (need help with this one  )

so i'll be in a game just message me and let me know your going to play


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/32059

i have this installed for a few weeks now and i have to say i love it, it makes the game so much more comical


----------



## ISMurphy (Apr 4, 2008)

*TPU TF2 Clubhouse Server is UP*

ok, got the TF2 Server set up with the map rotation of:

cp_badlands
cp_dustbowl
cp_granary
cp_gravelpit
cp_kings_of_khaos_fm ( one custom map thats awesome )
ctf_2fort

all stock maps but one, 40 minute match times ( can change as needed ) or best of 3 rounds, server cycles working, maps changing, all seems to be working ok. 






Let the good times roll!!

and please let me know if there are any errors, issues, etc and i'll take a look asap or have my main server man Reaper do it. ENJOY!!


----------



## ISMurphy (Apr 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/32059
> 
> i have this installed for a few weeks now and i have to say i love it, it makes the game so much more comical



and thsoe are awesome, always been a Captain America buff, loved the scout Bucky lol, i may have to get this server side and make us all comic misfits


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2008)

LETS SEE THEM BREAK THROUGH THIS















Good times


----------



## csendesmark (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowFold:
LOL  nice defense
but your team have to get the other briefcase


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually we ended up all going spys and doing that.. there was so much sappage on the enemy sentries it was AWESOME.


----------



## ISMurphy (Apr 13, 2008)

and all you'd ned is 2 heavies in there goin infinite ammo full auto in each doorway


----------



## 0elemental0 (Apr 13, 2008)

epic fail if you didnt have  a pyro to spy check hahaha


----------



## Mayoboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey I put my account and favorite class a while ago and I sill am not in the clan. Anyone know why?


----------



## ktr (Apr 14, 2008)

Mayoboy said:


> Hey I put my account and favorite class a while ago and I sill am not in the clan. Anyone know why?



Whoops, sorry about that...looks like I over looked you post. Btw, this is not a clan, its just a community of TPU members who want to play with each other.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 15, 2008)

A clan would be fun.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 15, 2008)

I just played TF2 for 11 hrs last night.


I got 7 dominations in one game but for some reason it doesn't update... is there a rank server system?


----------



## ISMurphy (Apr 15, 2008)

custom servers sometimes will not update and other times steam is just slow. if the TPU TF2 server is still wanted, ill keep it up, if nobody is really using it, i am gonna bring it down at the end of the month for another COD4 Zombie Mod Server


----------



## CStylen (Apr 16, 2008)

Sign me up!

username: Mach1ne

class: Engineer


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 16, 2008)

when Valve decided to remove Grenades at the last minute they also decided to remove some already made Weapons and other Items the most obvious is the Nail Gun used by the Scout in the Team Fortress 2 Trailer and replaced with Scatter Gun in Beta.

apparently Valve deleted the Textures of these Weapons and other Items but not the Models! here is a list of *what could of been*.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t8vwAyndmrc

Spy: Tranquilizer Gun, Gas Grenade
Scout: Nail Gun, Bear Trap (Caltrop)
Demoman: Mirv Grenade, Dynamite Pack (Detpak)
Soldier: Nail Grenade
Pyro: Napalm Grenade
Medic: Heal Grenade, Concussion Grenade
Engineer: Emp Grenade
Misc: Club, Lead Pipe, Branding Iron, Frag Grenade, Dynamite Stick

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 16, 2008)

Grenades just dont really fit in honestly. Its too fast pace to be switching between a gun and grenade. I like the idea of adding achievements to dedicated class players tho. That should be really cool. I cant wait till the achieves come out for the spy!


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well debating "Grenades" is another discussion however in previous versions of Team Fortress grenades are not thrown in the Call of Duty or Counter-Strike Sense, they are World Models so you would hit the "Q" key and toss it while still firing your weapon.

Team Fortress 2 isn't that fast, you should try Weapons Factory it's similar in principal but has class changes like Soldier is called "Marine" and instead of 4 Rockets he can fire Unlimited but they only yield about 5% the Damage, Marine is also faster on foot and wields a grappling hook.

- Christine


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 16, 2008)

Any1 have any idea when that update with gold rush and new achievements etc. is coming out?


----------



## Mayoboy (Apr 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> Whoops, sorry about that...looks like I over looked you post. Btw, this is not a clan, its just a community of TPU members who want to play with each other.



Thanks!!


----------



## a111087 (Apr 16, 2008)

count me in!
My nick is EFG
and I love Medic


----------



## ktr (Apr 16, 2008)

a111087 said:


> count me in!
> My nick is EFG
> and I love Medic



There are too many people with the nick EFG, what is your steam login?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 16, 2008)

ktr said:


> There are too many people with the nick EFG, what is your steam login?



oh, really?  i thought i was the only EFG 
then my log in is deathpooper


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 17, 2008)

Gold Rush Hands-On IGN

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 18, 2008)

I just got the Orange Box for my birthday, so I got TF2... anyone wanna play a game later when I've downloaded it? I'll host. I wanna see how bad I suck at it


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 18, 2008)

hell yeah ill play with ya, it will have to later tonight because i have rugby but ill play just send me a friend request thingy


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 18, 2008)

any1 wanna play tf2?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 18, 2008)

Yea whats your steam ID. I've been wanting to play all day! Mines LouieV3 just add me.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone wanna play in about 10 mins?

EDIT: Server up, TPU TF2 Server, password is birthday.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 19, 2008)

I added you both.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 19, 2008)

ill join in just back back from rugby

p.s. we killed them


----------



## a111087 (Apr 19, 2008)

i might join you guys too, but i need to get something to eat...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2008)

Whats the server IP?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 19, 2008)

There isn't one, I don't think. Make it a TPU server


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about "official TPU", you should ask W1zzard on that.  However whenever I host I just name the server Erocker's TPU players server.  Go for it!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 19, 2008)

Someone make a server, I'm bored and I want to play my first game ever of TF2.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll try hosting one.. One sec.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Server is up, Erocker's TPU players server.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Server is up, Erocker's TPU players server.



SO how I can I find it?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> SO how I can I find it?



Wait I see it, joining


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a dedicated running called TPU's Player's server.  It should be up..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 19, 2008)

All I can find is TPU TF2 Club House? How can I search for yours?

AH, I'll just right click your name and join your game.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Servier is up and working *TPU's Player's Server*  COME PLAY NOW!!!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

my game is 99% done il be joining hopefully 

is there a password


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

whats this error about


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Server should be back up now.  Someone was screwing with it...:shadedshu


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd like to join this club, after that game 

Steam: BenClarke2006
Fav. Class: Undecided (Choosing between Sniper, Medic and Engineer)


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 19, 2008)

I kept getting HORRIBLE LAG, and the server is messed up. i couldn't see some of the players


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, I guess my upload speed just isn't enough to handle sixteen people! Then something went wrong...  In a couple months I'll be getting new internet with better upload speed.  I am at 1.5mbs upload right now...  I think I can handle 12 to 14 at most.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

sp the server is down?


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, no more server untill new internet...  They are installing fiber optic right now, though it will be about two more months.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, no more server untill new internet...  They are installing fiber optic right now, though it will be about two more months.



wow ...where do ya live


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Milwaukee WI. USA.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 19, 2008)

dude...its gonne be years before we get in the uk...ah man.....i need fast net...


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, if I can upload it fast enough, ping times in the UK should be alright!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 20, 2008)

erocker and benclark, I added you both 

Anyone who wants to add me, my steam ID is: oli_ramsay


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 20, 2008)

Meet The Scout, World Exclusive Trailer!

PS, it's funniest one yet 

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2008)

I know! I loved it. I saw it two days ago tho  I hope they make one for every class! I hope the spy is next thats my favorite class.


----------



## a111087 (Apr 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I hope they make one for every class!



+1, i also thought meet the demo was great


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is a very awesome trailer.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2008)

I like the bit where the scout says "wassup", lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 22, 2008)

PLease add me to tpu tf2 clubhouse 

fav class:  Engineer
steam: oli_ramsay
Thanks


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2008)

Date: Saturday April 26 2008
Time: 5:30pm CST
What: TF2
Why: Because!!!


SO lets all play then. thats several days notice. i expect someone to play with me.

also, if you have a headset please use it, its a lot more fun.

if you don't have a pc headset but have a xbox 360 wired controller and a headset for the 360 then use that. it works 

its quite simple really.
You plug in the xbox controller to your pc. then your mic, it recognizes it as a usb audio device aka headset/min and then you use it in tf2 and press V to talk (i changed mine to a button on my mouse)


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 23, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Date: Saturday April 26 2008
> Time: 5:30pm CST
> What: TF2
> Why: Because!!!
> ...



I will try my best to be on. Also, this is the PC version we are taking about right?(i only have that version of TF2). Also i didn't know the 360 headset works for PC if thats what you are saying.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 23, 2008)

yes, you hook the controller to the pc via usb and plug in the mic/headset. it works fine. i used it a lot yesterday


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 25, 2008)

Can you put my fav class as the Spy (tho i play Heavy alot). BTW my Steam account is also Cool_guy2006 like x2mA mPn(we are brothers and have same log in account). But my in game name is xXTank RushXx.

This next week tho, i will be playing GTA IV more then TF2. But i will be on sparingly.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

ill be playing some warpath tonight! anyone wanna join?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

me...but i suck..sot let that be a warning


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

I recommend choosing one class instead of multiple classes find the right one for you if your serious about competitive play clan leaders look for specific classes it's also easier to master start idling in IRC channels and when you can join a PUG (Pick Up Game) to make contacts.

http://www.tf2strategy.com

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 25, 2008)

Currently I have Spy, Medic, Scout, Heavy, Soldier and Demo mastered. I still dont understand how people can get headshots as fast as they do as snipers.. and I suck at Pyro I just keep wanting to smack people with my axe


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 25, 2008)

azazel said:


> me...but i suck..sot let that be a warning



we all suck at something who cares its fun, its not like we are playing for prizes
i just started playing with the demo man more, im getting ok with him, though if im not a sniper im almost always a scout, never spy


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

Americans have never been good at Team Fortress lol if you can play on this level http://youtube.com/watch?v=USs0abj0e3g i'll take it back.

- Christine


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Date: Saturday April 26 2008
> Time: 5:30pm CST
> What: TF2
> Why: Because!!!
> ...



dont forget people


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Americans have never been good at Team Fortress lol if you can play on this level http://youtube.com/watch?v=USs0abj0e3g i'll take it back.
> 
> - Christine



Oh wow he cuts it off before he dies, now thats skill


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 25, 2008)

it's a compilation from CEVO no Pubs, no Pugs. Reptile is Canadian and has excellent eye-hand coordination. if you don't play competitively I wouldn't get worked up over it 

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

WHAT IS THAT GMT
add me 2 steam all   housam92


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I recommend choosing one class instead of multiple classes find the right one for you if your serious about competitive play clan leaders look for specific classes it's also easier to master start idling in IRC channels and when you can join a PUG (Pick Up Game) to make contacts.
> 
> http://www.tf2strategy.com
> 
> - Christine


thx for the advice...iv been playing with soldier most of the time ....i like to blast things...might try out engineer 



das müffin mann said:


> we all suck at something who cares its fun, its not like we are playing for prizes
> i just started playing with the demo man more, im getting ok with him, though if im not a sniper im almost always a scout, never spy



i do more kills with a soldier... ....id like to try spy....seems fun


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm bored... anyone wanna play?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I'm bored... anyone wanna play?



i don't mind playing  ..... you could probably teach me a thing or two?

and have you read my pm?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 26, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I'm bored... anyone wanna play?



ill play once i get out of the shower(just got back from rugby)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm best at soldier, occasionally when I get snipered I get annoyed and go sniper for a while so I can kill all their's, and with not that many ppl I'm usually scout and occasionally I got spy as a break


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 26, 2008)

I love this game, I've been playing pretty much non-stop since I got it 5 days ago.  It's sooo much fun!

I like to play as a medic or heavy when attacking, and a demoman/engineer when defending.  Been playing mostly on dustbowl.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2008)

CP Maps are the BEST! I love attack and defend. I play Spy/Medic/Scout on offense and Soldier/Demo/Medic on defense  I know a great 24/7 CP server with instant spawn its always full so it takes a few mins to get into if you want it! I play on there everyday.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I set up a dedicated TF2 Server if you want to use it - it's name is: Maximum Game TF2 Server

Supposed to be for my site, but you guys are welcome too


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2008)

MY MEDIC PWNAGE!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 27, 2008)

we need to do this more often. Get a dedicated server for tpu password it and that way we know your from tpu.

I Don't work Thursday or Friday so we can do it again then


----------



## DOM (Apr 27, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> we need to do this more often. Get a dedicated server for tpu password it and that way we know your from tpu.
> 
> I Don't work Thursday or Friday so we can do it again then



yeah had to get off wife family was over and had a cook out  maybe friday


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 27, 2008)

So we got on that agrees with me.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

I can totally host this, but it's no guarantee for people not in the US.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> I can totally host this, but it's no guarantee for people not in the US.



So can I with the same guarantee  If I got a Triple Core with my server rig would it help with pings or does that only rely on internet speed?


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Internet speed for the pings.  The extra cores will help run it.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

i think i will be fine...most servers i played on are hosted in the us...


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 28, 2008)

Please inform me!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone want to set up a server and play now?


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 28, 2008)

Thursday May 1st. 
7:45ish cst 

Please put tpu in your name so we KNOW your from tpu.

if this doesn't work let me know. azazel i know your 6 hours ahead so for you that would be 1:45am.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 28, 2008)

il try n join then, should be fun


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone managed to set up a dedicated server. The boredom is immense, and I don't want to revise for my exams next week...


----------



## a111087 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I don't want to revise for my exams next week...



do it! do it!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

what exams are they..SATS?


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 29, 2008)

Probably Final Exams, it is that time of the year...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, SATS...  the dreaded end of year 9 test... The last major exam before GCSE's. I don't want to revise, it sucks... and Java won't work on the site, which is handy.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

we don't have finals in the uk...

year 9 you get sats year 11 you get gcse year 12 you get As Year 13 you get A2 and then uni


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Yep, SATS...  the dreaded end of year 9 test... The last major exam before GCSE's. I don't want to revise, it sucks... and Java won't work on the site, which is handy.



don't really worry about them mate. they don't count towards anything. they are pointless. its just a way to predict how you will do in the GCSE..


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Year 12? Year 13? I didn't know about those... I thought you just (optionally) went to college for a year or two then uni. And yeah, I know the SATs are pointless - but they still make us do them.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah its optional. but they are still called year 12 and 13. you got there fo 1-3 years depending what you do. eg btec, gnvq or A levels


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Ah, I see. I think I'll just... skip college and uni and try and be a professional gamer. Failing that, run my own business. And if that fails, there's always McDonalds.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Ah, I see. I think I'll just... skip college and uni and try and be a professional gamer. Failing that, run my own business. And if that fails, there's always McDonalds.



well my advice would be is to at least do your a-levels. it hard getting gobs with just gcse. and in uni you can go study game programming and designing if you want


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

anyone wanna play in like 45 min?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

i would love to..but i have got work


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

I will, if you host.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, and before I forgoet, anyone who wants to join a competitive gaming clan on Steam, join my group - The Nooblet Assassins - should we get enough members, we shall train. Should we get enough training done, we shall enter tournaments.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Oh, and before I forgoet, anyone who wants to join a competitive gaming clan on Steam, join my group - The Nooblet Assassins - should we get enough members, we shall train. Should we get enough training done, we shall enter tournaments.



ill join been looking for a new group (fuq is pretty much done  )


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

im hopping in game anyone wanna join in add me to your friends list and hop in


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

What's your steam name?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 29, 2008)

and server name?  I'm EFG in game


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 29, 2008)

either odium6246 or (FuQ)das_müffin_mann


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Gotcha.


----------



## bassmasta (Apr 30, 2008)

wait, will this be a TF2-only clan, or will we do other steam games?


----------



## commandergamma (Apr 30, 2008)

love it! I will join up too

Steam Name:commandergamma
Favourite Class: Medic


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

how do you guys like the new acheivments?  i wish they would have made more for scout heavy soldier or sniper, but they will release soem for those at some point


----------



## a111087 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey, so whats the clan name and how can i join ?


----------



## Bugalaman (Apr 30, 2008)

who here has 1,000,000 total heal points?

I figure that one's easy


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 30, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> wait, will this be a TF2-only clan, or will we do other steam games?



Any game we have, pretty much


----------



## calvary1980 (May 1, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Ah, I see. I think I'll just... skip college and uni and try and be a professional gamer. Failing that, run my own business. And if that fails, there's always McDonalds.





here are some popular North American Leagues.

http://base.sta-league.org/tf2/ 
http://www.caleague.com/?league=tf&division=
http://tf2.tfleague.com/index.php
http://www.cevo.com/
http://www.ugcleague.com/

PS, tried Gold Rush today I jumped out of my seat when I saw the explosion 

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 2, 2008)

Don't suppose anyone wants to start a server up and have a quick game? I want to try out my new headset.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

i play. but o don't think i can make a server. 10 min and i will see 

anyone else wanna play?


----------



## freaksavior (May 2, 2008)

crap! i forgot we were going to play yesterday


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 2, 2008)

I would start a server, but it doesn't like it when I do. So someone else needs to... You wanna play freak?


----------



## freaksavior (May 2, 2008)

im doing math atm and texting my girlfriend and on tpu and listening to foo fighters lol so not right now.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

Gimme a second....  I'll start one up.. Hopefully you pings will be ok..


----------



## calvary1980 (May 2, 2008)

where is the server located?

- Christine


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

Close to Milwaukee WI. Shouldn't be too bad for Toronto!  I have it going, *erocker's TPU players server*.  Gold Rush map is started.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 2, 2008)

i'll pass, I was tempted! maybe next time. I don't really pub lol besides im too bossy on my mic (level headed)

- Christine


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

I can mute you.  Aw, it's just for fun.. Untill it fills up of course!  C'mon someone jump on and see if this is "working" ok?!  I believe it was someone elses idea to begin with, so come play!


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

guys, when i'm healing you and there is enemy medic running behind me with saw - kill him


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

where did everyone go. we shoud passwrod protect next time


----------



## a111087 (May 2, 2008)

yes, pass is a must


----------



## das müffin mann (May 2, 2008)

anyone up for some gold rush later?


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

depends when later is


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2008)

Sometime this weekend, I will set-up properly with a password, and I'll inform myself on how to run a dedicated server better.


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

thx in advance


----------



## das müffin mann (May 2, 2008)

Azazel said:


> depends when later is



maybe like 7ish


----------



## spud107 (May 2, 2008)

hmmm, to play or not . . .


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> maybe like 7ish



CST EST?


----------



## das müffin mann (May 2, 2008)

cst or im up for when ever


----------



## Azazel (May 2, 2008)

thats about 3 am..bit later sorry


----------



## Braveheart (May 5, 2008)

steam: gondortrooper
fav class: pyro


first time playing score was 68 kills and 18 deaths w/ all people


----------



## a111087 (May 5, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> first time playing score was 68 kills and 18 deaths w/ all people



mmm... nice, very nice score


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

anyone wanna play~?


----------



## Braveheart (May 9, 2008)

a111087 said:


> mmm... nice, very nice score



thanks, i am the pyro and spy master


----------



## Azazel (May 10, 2008)

some people need to go out more  570....omg


----------



## ShadowFold (May 12, 2008)

Wall of Medics - our needles blocked out the sun 




Teleport glitch - Trapped players lol








Had two sentries next to that tp..


----------



## Braveheart (May 12, 2008)

i win.


----------



## freaksavior (May 14, 2008)

Anybody have anything for the G15 lcd in tf2? ive been looking and i find nothing


----------



## ktr (May 14, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Anybody have anything for the G15 lcd in tf2? ive been looking and i find nothing



http://www.smashd.de/content/view/111/115/


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2008)

My team sucked ass that game but I kicked ass


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 26, 2008)

Hey, yo uguys want a dedicated server? I can afford to get one with a few player slots, Azazel has said he'll donate some cash to get us another 5 player slots for one month... what do you guys think, you want one? Also, would you chip in some cash to keep it going?

Ben


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hey, yo uguys want a dedicated server? I can afford to get one with a few player slots, Azazel has said he'll donate some cash to get us another 5 player slots for one month... what do you guys think, you want one? Also, would you chip in some cash to keep it going?
> 
> Ben



if we could coordinate this a little better then it would be cool.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2008)

Would I get ok pings on it?


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

here is the website we wanted to get the server from 
http://www.gameservers.com/index.php?ref=1581321&gclid=CLyi7qG_xJMCFRKj1QodjD3ZCg


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

also i would like to officially join the forum 

steam: housam92
fav class: heavy


----------



## mrw1986 (May 26, 2008)

Steam: mrw1986
Favorite Class: Scout


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 26, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> if we could coordinate this a little better then it would be cool.



OK, here;s the deal. We can get max 26 players on it. It's cheaper to go private. For the full 26 players, private is $25.74, public is about $39. I have $33 counting Azazels donation. As you can see, I have no where near enough to keep it going longer than a month, so yeah... that's why I need donations. And you guys to vote on whether it's public or private.


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2008)

well personally. i think if we all actually played on it together than it would be awesome! since we have 56 members, if each payed $1 we could keep it up for who knows how long


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 26, 2008)

That would allow us to have a private server... it's $1.50 a player for public, and we'd need to have multiple servers, since 26 player max...

EDIT: OK, I can get them $0.75 per player then... contacts rule.


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

i can donate more than $1  cos some people will be a little stingy  lol ...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2008)

9$ a month for a 12 slot. This is private right? I dont think we need 26 private slots


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 26, 2008)

No, the 75c per player is public.

Oh, and PM me if you want to help, so I can send you the options.


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 27, 2008)

OK guys, the server should be up today sometime. Now would be an excellent time to dtart donating money via PayPal to keep it up longer than a month. PM me if you'd like to donate.

Cheers.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

what did you name the server? i think you should put a paypal button here and maybe ktr can put it on the front page so it can be easier to donate


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 27, 2008)

The serer isn't up yet, I'm waiting for my contact to come online so I can tell him. Also, provided he does it right, we can have 64 players online on it at one time. I don't think HTML code works here.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> The serer isn't up yet, I'm waiting for my contact to come online so I can tell him. Also, provided he does it right, we can have 64 players online on it at one time. I don't think HTML code works here.



isnt there usually a URL version


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 27, 2008)

No idea. But the question is whether the mods would allow it.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2008)

i think they will  most probably ...


----------



## 0elemental0 (May 30, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i win.



except that the map was acheivment box.b3..  the cube designed for the ease of unlocking medic acheivments ..   

but i wouldnt know that, nevermind i have 40k heal points in 1 life..hahaha


----------



## J-Man (May 30, 2008)

Steam ID: RKOver

Fav Class: Engineer.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 30, 2008)

I just switched my desktop backround to a TF2 theme. It looks awesome.


----------



## Braveheart (May 30, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> except that the map was acheivment box.b3..  the cube designed for the ease of unlocking medic acheivments ..
> 
> but i wouldnt know that, nevermind i have 40k heal points in 1 life..hahaha



yes but i did it in 30 minutes


----------



## 0elemental0 (May 31, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> yes but i did it in 30 minutes



daymn man....that is a lot of people exploding....i personally would have gone with the shovel for that..... I got ur pm, I won't be able to play on sun very much or at all...  I work all weekend.... but I only play on the stompfest servers.   u will find me there grinding for hlxstats on the 2fort server as I am one of the admins there.     we also have an instant respawn with customs and regular maps as well as a short spawn with the same.

avanti, aqua, warpath, labor, the NEW castle, hall of death, goldrush badlands, and all the regular maps.  come play there  and u will find me as I usually log 30 plus hrs a cycle...

my steam should come up under elemental00  or  {-sm-} elemental <SF>......sorry if this is messed up, I am sending this from my phone


----------



## Ben Clarke (May 31, 2008)

Anyone up for a quick game now, go to this server 69.147.224.140:27015. It's not our one, it's one I'm playing on until I have enough money to get a server up. Map is pl_goldrush.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 31, 2008)

Yay, i passed my english sol.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone wanna do some 6v6 matches? need 6 people from here,(not me lol) just for bit of fun!


----------



## Azazel (Jun 4, 2008)

if anyone ejoys ctf play the map ctf_convoy i love it

i want to make my own tf2 map?
is the sourve egine free to download?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2008)

Azazel said:


> if anyone ejoys ctf play the map ctf_convoy i love it
> 
> i want to make my own tf2 map?
> is the sourve egine free to download?



you need Valve Hammer or something like that..


----------



## Azazel (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you. yes you are correct


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 6, 2008)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/slayarete
stats: http://steamcommunity.com/id/slayarete/stats/TF2
Steam: {B|ade} (slayarete)
Fav. Class: Sniper

Let me in!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a question.

Soon, I'll be making a TF2 machinima, and I need actors. Does anyone want to help? You'll need a good quality microphone (if you want to voice act) It'd be great if a female player wanted to help, as it would give me some more material to work into the script (this is kind of going to be a cross between my drama, IT and English homework ) I'd appreciate it if you could voice act, since I don't really know anyone who I can get to do it without me paying them 

EDIT:

Add me to the list. 

Steam: BenClarke2006
Fav. Class: Scout


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 8, 2008)

OK then you guys who want to know about the machinima, the first one has been scrapped (for now, I'l do that after I get the hang of noclipping around). So for my first project, it'll be a music video for a remix of "It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas" called "It's beginning to look a lot like Dustbowl". Anyone who wants to help, just add me to Steam Friends and we'll talk.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 8, 2008)

Need 4 more people to act in this one, cmon people!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a dedicated server up, but ping WILL be bad because I can't wire my system to the ruoter. The IP is 81.79.83.159, and the name is "    - Ubertoast TPU Server -"  With a few spaces at the start. If you want to donate and help buy a cable I can run to the router, that'd help a lot. Or a standalone server to connect to the router.

Thanks.

Ping may be around 100 depending on the number of players and other systems on the connection. Anyone have any custom maps they want?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys, join my Steam Group. http://steamcommunity.com/groups/toastedscouts

Please?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 9, 2008)

Steam: Anth_14
Xfire: Anth0789

My favourite class is Engineer mostly, Medic and demoman. 

I got 37 Kills with one sentry that round...





Proof:


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

37 kills is nothing, your playing in a public server and losing with 4 extra players.

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, BTW people... would any of you be interested in helping to create a TF2 podcast? All you need is Skype and a headset. Skype is free for PC to PC calls, so yeah... want to help, hit me up on Steam or here.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2008)

..'Ant'.. said:


> Steam: Anth_14
> Xfire: Anth0789
> 
> My favourite class is Engineer mostly, Medic and demoman.
> ...



 dude i got 42 kills with pyro in one round, and that was the 3rd time i ever played the game.


and SG's are for n00bs.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyone always puts a sentry there. I am surprised you got 37 kills with the sen gun. I can barely get 8(i guess it depends where you place them)


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 9, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> dude i got 42 kills with pyro in one round, and that was the 3rd time i ever played the game.
> 
> 
> and SG's are for n00bs.



Oh really? Proof


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2008)

If SG's are for noobs then only noobs use ubers.lol


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> If SG's are for noobs then only noobs use ubers.lol



true, well just having a medic following you around so that i have to come kill you is lame too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 9, 2008)

Theres nothing cheap about the game imo. I have 30+ hours on each class so I know pretty much every trick for each of them. Its pretty damn balanced for the class based game. Never expected any less from Valve


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Theres nothing cheap about the game imo. I have 30+ hours on each class so I know pretty much every trick for each of them. Its pretty damn balanced for the class based game. Never expected any less from Valve



true, i just think those SG's are too powerful.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, they are, LVL 1 does 20 damage per hit, which is always accurate... scouts die in a second. 

BTW, Anyone who may be interested in helping with my TF2 podcast, hit me up on Skype... I'm thinking of producing an episode very soon, so if you want to help, tell me, I'll find a part for you.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> true, i just think those SG's are too powerful.




I agree, i was once a uber heavy and i kept trying to take out the sen gun. But it kept me held back agianst the wall until i lost my uber and it took me out.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 10, 2008)

And a 100% charged sniper bullet should make a sentry smoke at least.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

Sentries are sooo easy to kill.. A good demoman or medic+heavy or demo could easily get one. A good spy can get one too! Just jump around and sap it, it will die eventually even if the engi is hiting them off. Now if there is two and they are placed right, then its kinda hard.


----------



## ktr (Jun 10, 2008)

Pyros eats sentries. Even with an engie behind it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Sentries are sooo easy to kill.. A good demoman or medic+heavy or demo could easily get one. A good spy can get one too! Just jump around and sap it, it will die eventually even if the engi is hiting them off. Now if there is two and they are placed right, then its kinda hard.



The spy part is true. But alot of the time even if you are uber the sen gun will have to pinned to the wall until your uber is gone.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 10, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> The spy part is true. But alot of the time even if you are uber the sen gun will have to pinned to the wall until your uber is gone.



Thats why you keep shooting! Just cause your getting shot at doesnt mean you cant shoot...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thats why you keep shooting! Just cause your getting shot at doesnt mean you cant shoot...



But i do, that the problem.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 14, 2008)

So. I'm playing in a TF2 tournament tomorrow. I'm in the CP-λ squad, and we're playing against the Ubered Alliance squad. Both are sub-squads of the Control Point podcast. 

Wish me luck guys, I'll need it


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> So. I'm playing in a TF2 tournament tomorrow. I'm in the CP-λ squad, and we're playing against the Ubered Alliance squad. Both are sub-squads of the Control Point podcast.
> 
> Wish me luck guys, I'll need it



It should be on TV!!. I would love to see you guys going at it in a TF2 match. Best of luck!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

How do you get into those leagues? I always wanted to do one for CoD4 or TF2 but idk how to  Im really good at Cod4.

Good luck Tho


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 14, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> It should be on TV!!. I would love to see you guys going at it in a TF2 match. Best of luck!



Heh, if I can find the SourceTV IP address for it I'l let you know. Otherwise, I'll try and FRAPS it without lagging too much. If I lag a lot, I'll give you a blow-by-blow commentary afterwards. 

For those that care, the map we're playing is Gravel Pit. Next month it's Well (CP) then the month after, 2Fort.

If any of you know a good recording program that won't cause my system to lag to record it with, lemme know. Also, if anyone wants a LIVE commentary, add my Skype, and I'll be happy to try and give you a live rundown.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

8.9.31.45:27020 is the SourceTV IP, there's 2 servers configured to handle 128 players each on it. Do you guys still want me to FRAPS my point of view so you can see everything via my 1337 skills?

Tournament starts at 9pm (my time) for those who want to watch.


----------



## wiak (Jun 15, 2008)

invite me 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/wiak


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone able to host a server so I can get a little more practice on Gravel Pit? I need it.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How do you get into those leagues? I always wanted to do one for CoD4 or TF2 but idk how to  Im really good at Cod4.
> 
> Good luck Tho





> here are some popular North American Leagues.
> 
> http://base.sta-league.org/tf2/
> http://www.caleague.com/?league=tf&division=
> ...



usually clans have a community or chat channel via forum or irc. they will have frequent tryouts you can inquire about or sign up they will  consist of 3 vs 1 or 1 on 1 to test your character and join in a practice offense vs defense to see how you fair as a team player.

I would also like to see your match Ben, any live feed?

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Guess what guys? We have a server. Our own DanTheBanjoman has kindly installed the stuff on his server, though he warns us ping may skyrocket from time to time (Dan says: though like I said, I also do all my internet pr0n things on the same line). And the best thing is, it's free. I'll put IP up later.

After we've verified everything on it works, Dan says  he'll work on getting me admin for the TF2 stuff, so any good custom maps you find I can upload.

Custom maps I'll be putting up so far (when I can) are: pl_dreadought, ctf_convoy, and pl_donkeykong. Any other suggestions for good maps?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

cp_science, cp_labor, cp_warpath, ctf_crossunder, ctf_mach4, ctf_rock2_b1, ctf_smooth_b2, cp_castle3, cp_junction, cp_stag and cp_steel

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah, steel, forgot about that one... I'll also be putting pl_dustbowl on too, that was an amazing conversion.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

OK, the ones I posted are going to go up first, since they are the only ones I have. I'll add the ones Christine posted later in the week (except steel and science, I'll upload those now), after tonight's match. Server will be up within the hour (probably).


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

82.161.5.89:27015 

Well, that's our server. After many headaches with server.cfg (now fixed, thanks Dan) and logging into RCON (then I realised I was typing the wrong command in completely) we got it working. Enjoy, and get some pwnage on Dan  (he's playing as w1zzard! Get him for impersination!)

Any problems or suggestions, post them here.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, an hour and a half left until the tournament. If anyone wants to help me practice, log into the TPU server, ther'll probably be some other people from my squad there too.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Tournament starting in 15mins, get on SourceTV now!


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2008)

How do we get SourceTV?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 15, 2008)

Never mind, was cancelled -only one person on the other team showed up. You do it via TF2, I'll post the IP when we replay.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, so. Seems our server is empty a lot. So, I had an idea. 2v2 tournaments for TPU members! Would anyone be interested in playing this? Maybe have a small cash prize for the winners? Post here or message me on Steam if interested, and if enough people are interested, I'll make suome rules up. It's unofficial right now, since if no-one is interested, it won't go ahead. If people are interested, I'll PM W1zzard asking if it can be official.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2008)

Pyro update this Thursday!!!


----------



## spud107 (Jun 17, 2008)

small teaser,(i hope) http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/53041


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can't wait for the new update. Do 360 players get these updates or not?(I play TF2 on PC tho)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 17, 2008)

Meet the sniper is out. I loled at the demo part


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dsgI2L-q7I0
here it is on youtube


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

also look as the pyro carefully. he has a new weapon


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jun 18, 2008)

Azazel said:


> also look as the pyro carefully. he has a new weapon



flare gun what....whohoo.....so happy...oh so happy


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2008)

Wtf was that.. looked like a tshirt launcher lol


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

lol haha yes it kinda does


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2008)

Watch it on STEAM if you can cause thats the full HD one. I just got done watching it on my HTPC + 56'' samsung HD


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

link plz  im lazy


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 18, 2008)

The sniper trailer was funny.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

best one so far.  after the heavy


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2008)

Azazel said:


> link plz  im lazy



you get it on steam.. there is no link


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, does anyone think that there should be a limit to how many medics can be healing a heavy at once?

and a limit to how many SG's can be on the same team?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

No that would not be fair.  SGs do get insane...  when there is a line of 7 on mach4 upstairs...  but the team will lose if they do that so...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish servers put limits on classes though. Sometimes there are zero medics. Sometimes there are too many medics. Definitely too many snipers during 2Fort games.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No that would not be fair.  SGs do get insane...  when there is a line of 7 on mach4 upstairs...  but the team will lose if they do that so...



not necessarily,if it's a CTF map the camping team  all go SG and cover their whole base with 3rd lvl SG's the real team will never be able to get it, I've seen it happen and it stinks.


i think there should be a limit of 4 SG's on a single team and they have to be planted less than like 5 feet from each other, anyone else agree?


and one time i was playing a custom map called cave stage, it's a CTF, red is defense and blue is offense, well blue built 3 SG's right outside our base, every blu guy was crowded around the SG's so i could only get one or two backstabs and when i was invisble i  saw 5 medics healing 2 heavy's  about to rush in, it was like a part from that indiana jones movie when he sneaks back and finds the nazi's building that giant army


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 18, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> not necessarily,if it's a CTF map the camping team  all go SG and cover their whole base with 3rd lvl SG's the real team will never be able to get it, I've seen it happen and it stinks.
> 
> 
> i think there should be a limit of 4 SG's on a single team and they have to be planted less than like 5 feet from each other, anyone else agree?
> ...



I really think with whats given to players to destroy turrents (ubercharge, mines, spies, etc) there is no need to nurf classes. If you start nurfing engineer, the game will slowly become WoW. I already see TF2 going downhill with the achievement unlock-get a new weapon system. The game was built on simplicity and teamwork and the more complex you get the more players will go "rouge".


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 18, 2008)

*turrets
*Nerf

Once all the classes have achievements, the classes will be spread out. No more stockpiling of certain ones. Then the teamwork will come out. The Sniper is the easiest to drop out of the teamwork portion, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Azazel (Jun 18, 2008)

i was in a team of 16 engis  we never gave up an intel.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 18, 2008)

Speaking of Intel, I'm recording the first episode of my podcast on Sunday... called, "The Intel". I just finished the theme music for it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to call a vote while there is still time: 

Should I make a fool of myself and sing "Still Alive" on my podcast on Sunday?

YES or NO? VOTE NOW!


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 19, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I really think with whats given to players to destroy turrents (ubercharge, mines, spies, etc) there is no need to nurf classes. If you start nurfing engineer, the game will slowly become WoW. I already see TF2 going downhill with the achievement unlock-get a new weapon system. The game was built on simplicity and teamwork and the more complex you get the more players will go "rouge".



oh it's pretty easy to take out 1 or 2 SG's, heck i took out a 3rd lvl with scout but thats not my problem, my problem is how many SG's there can be on one team, thats all.


anywho, we should stop arguing about this here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> I want to call a vote while there is still time:
> 
> Should I make a fool of myself and sing "Still Alive" on my podcast on Sunday?
> 
> YES or NO? VOTE NOW!



Yes.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.deadworkers.com/tf2/ I listen to there podcast. they cover news, clan results, patches, tips. 

here is the Meet the Sniper video in HD Stream http://www.steamgames.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=5051

- Christine


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been neglecting TF2 for STALKER. Bought it last weekend.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://www.deadworkers.com/tf2/ I listen to there podcast. they cover news, clan results, patches, tips.
> 
> here is the Meet the Sniper video in HD Stream http://www.steamgames.com/v/index.php?area=app&AppId=5051
> 
> - Christine



I listen to them too, they're the guys who told me how to make mine, and the inspiration behind it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW:*What TF2 class update are you guys looking foward to?*

For me its the Heavy. I hate it when a new update comes out and everyone plays as the class, it gets annoying seeing 7 Pyros on the other team.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2008)

I want the Spy so bad.. I love playing spy. My favorite class. Scout is my second fav then Engi.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> BTW:*What TF2 class update are you guys looking foward to?*
> 
> For me its the Heavy. I hate it when a new update comes out and everyone plays as the class, it gets annoying seeing 7 Pyros on the other team.



i am waiting for soldier.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

me too I play solly. however I wish they would just release them all at once it's annoying because they can't be disabled in leagues like crits.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2008)

Why the hell are crits disabled in leagues? I dont understand half of the things they dont allow in those on different games. It sickens me..


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> BTW:*What TF2 class update are you guys looking foward to?*
> 
> For me its the Heavy. I hate it when a new update comes out and everyone plays as the class, it gets annoying seeing 7 Pyros on the other team.



Yeah,  if you don't care about getting the pyro stuff, it's a great time to play as a heavy!  Kills everywhere!!!


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 20, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah,  if you don't care about getting the pyro stuff, it's a great time to play as a heavy!  Kills everywhere!!!



 i am like pro at pyro and heavy's are one of the easiest to kill....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 20, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i am like pro at pyro and heavy's are one of the easiest to kill....



I love batting heavies to death  heavies are pretty easy if they dont know your there


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jun 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> BTW:*What TF2 class update are you guys looking foward to?*
> 
> For me its the Heavy. I hate it when a new update comes out and everyone plays as the class, it gets annoying seeing 7 Pyros on the other team.



Yeah meto, Its just like when the medic achievments came out there was like tons of medics on each team. The best way for those who want to get achievments is to go in a Achievment server to get all your stuff  Thats what I did yesterday and I got all 3 new weapons.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 20, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i am like pro at pyro and heavy's are one of the easiest to kill....



If your not in front of them.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 21, 2008)

*Wierd Steam Bug*

Look at the date that it says:


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Look at the date that it says:



Ya, i got that same thing. I dont get what happened.

I just got the Pyro flare gun a litle while ago yay.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 21, 2008)

Felt like doing a random TF2 sketch. (I realise I messed his gun up... as it says, 5 minute sketch)






What do you think? Comments? Suggestions? Offers to send me money for a drawing of something?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Felt like doing a random TF2 sketch. (I realise I messed his gun up... as it says, 5 minute sketch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better then what i could draw in 5 mins. Hell, even if i had a hour or two to draw it, it would look worse.Mines would all look like stick figures(kind of like back in kindergarten i would draw v's in the sky to represent birds)


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 22, 2008)

Who here has gotten all the new Pyro weapons? Because I know I have. XD


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

I havent played in days cause no one wants to play.. They just want achievements its so gay.. I never play Pyro so I dont want them.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

go tryout for a clan. your missing out on the best part of team fortress competitive play.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

What clan?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

any clan.. the links I gave you. find a clan, check profile see if they got an IRC channel or Forum and ask for a tryout. oh and don't be afraid of rejection 

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

I tried two already, they want 18+.. Im gonna start looking for cod4 ones tho cause I play that more.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

ever heard of stretching the truth? keep looking.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

Im not gonna lie.. Thats pointless, there gonna find out sooner or later..


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

it will get harder before it gets easier, Call of Duty 4 won't be much different. everybody sounds like a 5 year old over a microphone I sound like a 2 year old  not all clans have age restriction look for clans at bottom of the ladders. I want you to succeed your missing out!

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Jun 22, 2008)

if anyone is lookeing for a clan join my one 
=(eGo)=


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

what league, how many players, forum or irc channel?

- Christine


----------



## Azazel (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.edgegamers.org/forums/cmps_index.php
there are 500 members in tf2. 
whats a leage 
well we have games amongs ego players every now and again . 
like e vs eg
or eg vs ego
not sure about fighting other clans


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

that's just practice. STA, CEVO, CAL, UGC, ETF2L and TFL are professional ladders they look like this alot of them are continental (North America, Europe, Australia) and even sub coast to coast. you play a season of x number of matches to quality for playoffs. there is also a chance of playing on the world stage country vs. country hopefully next year at WCG.

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in Control Point - Lambda. Good group, some members are competitive (they're in seriosu talks about kicking the non serious members though) don't play in major leagues, just casual ones where there's no prizes.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 22, 2008)

Shadow is going to have to find a yuppi clan in North America 

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 22, 2008)

BTW, out of interest, does anyone actually want to listen to the live broadcast of my podcast tonight? (If I can figure out how to configure Skype to do it)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 22, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Who here has gotten all the new Pyro weapons? Because I know I have. XD



I need 2 more achievements for the Axtinguisher.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 22, 2008)

That was a good evening. Just recorded episode 1 of our podcast - I'll post a link when we've edited it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 22, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Shadow is going to have to find a yuppi clan in North America
> 
> - Christine



but I live in the ghetto


----------



## Azazel (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/JerriBlank.aspx


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 23, 2008)

Azazel said:


> http://www.soundboard.com/sb/JerriBlank.aspx



i just listened to all of those soldier taunts


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 23, 2008)

pyro is so cute reminds me of kenny from south park can't imagine how funny his "meet" video will be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey, I have a question... if I put all my Orange Box files on a disk, and give it to my friend, as long as the folder in steamapps is on her username, will she be able to play them when she copies them to the folder? She's buying Orange Box tonight, but her internet sucks so I offered to give her a disk with the files on, if it works... any idea whether it will?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

no it wont. theres a work around but it's long, annoying and I can't remember. only 1 computer per login.

wait use the Steam Backup service, burn it on DVD. tell her to Install Steam from steampowered.com then enter her orange box cd key info, stop download, exit. once her "username" folder is created she can copy the backup files from the dvd you made or just the entire thing and rename it to what her account username folder was, delete blob and platform.gcf and restart steam that may work.

- Christine


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love this game, my clan and i have been playing it for about a month now. Got a server too.
F*ck  The World server.

Add me [FTW]llllllllllll    12 L's 

Fave class Pyro


----------



## Azazel (Jun 25, 2008)

whats a world server...


----------



## ktr (Jun 25, 2008)

We have another Techpowerup! Unofficial TF2 Server (USA)!  

Courtesy of TPU member "llllllllllll" and his clan "FTW" (f*ck the world). I and few members of FTW clan has admin rights over the server. The IP is: 69.26.114.231:27015 . The server is located in the US, so peeps in the states should get a sweet lag free connection. 

Also, if you are look for an adults only, American only clan...check out www.FTWCLANS.com .


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's the server name.

TechPowerUp! unofficial TF2 server (US-Free lag)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 25, 2008)

And my server name:

TechPowerUp! unofficial TF2 server (NL-Free lag)

Basically, he took my name... *gives lllllllllll evils*


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

the server is in NL? lol my ping will be high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually, pings are pretty low on it. And every night we have a billiards tournament. (Yes, you heard me... Billiards. My server has a billiards map)


----------



## ktr (Jun 25, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> And my server name:
> 
> TechPowerUp! unofficial TF2 server (NL-Free lag)
> 
> Basically, he took my name... *gives lllllllllll evils*



Nah, I changed the server name to it. I have the console access.


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 26, 2008)

Server is located right outside Boston Massachusetts.


----------



## harsh3090416 (Jun 26, 2008)

Steam ID: harsh3090416
Class: Demoman


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 28, 2008)

Is it just me, or is Steam Friends down, as well as the purchasing system? I just tried to buy Audiosurf, it's been processing for two hours...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 29, 2008)

So. I actually just sicceeded in winning a tournament. yay me


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

Cause you have magical England lag  jk grats man!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, BTW people, anyone here want to volunteer to help me train a friend of mine in the art of Team Fortress 2-ing? She's already OK-ish, but she can do better... anyone want to help?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 29, 2008)

I can teach her the art of espionage and good spying along with good anti-spy techniques for pretty much every class.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 30, 2008)

http://tf2strategy.com/





hands on experience will cost you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can show her somethings but only because I want her to kick your ass *not kidding* lol and i'm not clanning right now, eyeing a league but have to wait for next season.

- Christine


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol, she'll never be able to kick my ass (partly because I'll shortly be getting Dan to install Beetles Mod which will allow me to freeze her ) But yeah, show her what you can...


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 2, 2008)

i can show her how to rocket and good pyro techniques.


----------



## ktr (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=1670

Looks like the Heavy is next in line for the weapon upgrades.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool. I'd like to see how they upgrade the fists, and chaingun.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got a mic so i can now have voice in TF2.yay. And i also like that the fact that Heavy is the next class to be updated, i have been waiting for it since the Medic update.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 2, 2008)

steam name: spenbo
favourite class is pyro hence the in-game name lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd still be willing to help you train your friend toast


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'll talk to you tomorrow about that Pyro


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 2, 2008)

sure, he can do it. I was only a 1998 QWTF Olympic Champion, QWTF STA Gold #1 and TFC WOGL #11/224 1v1 Soldier. 

- Christine


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 3, 2008)

ktr said:


> http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=1670
> 
> Looks like the Heavy is next in line for the weapon upgrades.



Okay, thats good to know, but when will they release the heavy update??


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 3, 2008)

it's valve, whenever they want.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 4, 2008)

yes, valve chooses who will get update and who will not.


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, yes...
...but they are working hard to make this game better (aleady the best  ), and I think if the update is done, they won't hold back for long time!

I asking, what is the satus of the heavy update?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2008)

i need a tf2 recorded demo for tpu vga benchmarks. anyone know what the most demanding levels, scenes etc are? maybe even record some demo we could use for the reviews?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wiz whats wrong you gave in? Dustbowl and Hydro.

- Christine


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2008)

i need version 1.0.3.6 demos btw (command "version")


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 4, 2008)

Is that the latest version? If not, no-one will be able to, since TF2 uses Steam and Steam automatically updates every game on it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2008)

yes thats the latest version .. i need like 2-3 minutes of gameplay, show your skills, demo will be included in the tpubench plugin


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 4, 2008)

W1zzard: TF2 demos


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there any tournament servers anyone can get into?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone want to help with a machinima I'm making? Need 18 more people


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey TPUers, anyone here interested in playing tournament style against my squad? Probably be like 10v10... maybe less. Sign up here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hey TPUers, anyone here interested in playing tournament style against my squad? Probably be like 10v10... maybe less. Sign up here.



Sure.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 6, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Anyone want to help with a machinima I'm making? Need 18 more people



I can do voice and in game characters if needed  Ive always wanted to be in one


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 6, 2008)

Will you act in game for it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

I can totally do that Ben.  And I would love to play whoever!  Let me know!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am willing to be one of the background people or something in the machinima.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 7, 2008)

i can act and i can most likely do the tourney, need time and dates.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just thought I'd let you know, my podcast is going to be holding scheduled events on my server, where we test maps... it's called "Keep or Kill?" More details can be found on the podcast's Steam group page, at http://steamcommunity.com/groups/theintel. There's an event tonight, hoping to see some of you guys there.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 12, 2008)

steam: aShortBus

fav class: Sniper


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in taking part in a machinima too toast.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Jul 16, 2008)

find me on steam, fuse-wire.
play from time to time. not always


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, the inactivity... Episode 1 of my podcast will ber recorded sometime today/tomorrow, anyone know how to stream Skype convos so people can only listen unless I set them to be able to talk?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 27, 2008)

Finally recorded my podcast wihout anything going wrong.

www.obscurestudios.com/podcast/ep1.ogg
www.obscurestudios.com/podcast/ep2.ogg

That's a temporary server... if you actualy decide to listen to it (side effects include a sudden urge to gouge out your eardrums), please PM me with comments, suggestions, criticism etc.

Cheers.


----------



## csendesmark (Jul 28, 2008)

Some funny "FreezCam" shot 
enjoy:
#1 L  L
#2
#3
#4 L  L
#5


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 29, 2008)

Got bored, made this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoZsfZ-ZTLs


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 30, 2008)

I liked how the spy blew up!

Hmm. I play tf2 too, but I live in Singapore so it's crap pings for US servers.. have to play on local ones =/


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 30, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Got bored, made this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoZsfZ-ZTLs



how did you get the spy to explode with the dispenser?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 30, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> how did you get the spy to explode with the dispenser?



The dispenser does splash damage (as does the tele and turrent) when it explodes. (I think) They probably shot the spy to 5hp then had him blow up the dispenser. If I'm wrong about splash they used mines.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 30, 2008)

No there is no splash damage. Just use explode in the console.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 30, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No there is no splash damage. Just use explode in the console.



that was my first thought, but they had perfect timing....


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 30, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> The dispenser does splash damage (as does the tele and turrent) when it explodes. (I think) They probably shot the spy to 5hp then had him blow up the dispenser. If I'm wrong about splash they used mines.



Seems that everyone who played TFC (I played it a tiny bit before TF2 came out) seems to think that. XD


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, exploding buildings do no splash damage. We had a demoman on each team put 8 stickies behind it, started sapping it, waited until 2 seconds had gone, then had them both blow them up. Dispenser dies from BLU stickies, Spy dies from RED.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 30, 2008)

I say again that that explosion looked so much bigger in-game, valve might have put bigger explosions in for people with bad graphics cards or something I guess...


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 30, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Nope, exploding buildings do no splash damage. We had a demoman on each team put 8 stickies behind it, started sapping it, waited until 2 seconds had gone, then had them both blow them up. Dispenser dies from BLU stickies, Spy dies from RED.



very, very clever. i want to be in your next movie lets make a meet the sentry gun.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 30, 2008)

Can do. I'll be making a casting call on my podcast's forums when I'm ready. www.obscurestudios.com/forum


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 8, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=tf2+griefing&hl=en&emb=0&aq=2&oq=TF2+# has steam fixed it? and if not how do i do it?


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 9, 2008)

Steam does not fix TF2 valve does, they fixed going under gravelpit I think, offensive sprays are always going to be there, can''t say about the demoman spawn camping, probably not though as that seems a legitimate defence stragtegy.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 9, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Steam does not fix TF2 valve does, they fixed going under gravelpit I think, offensive sprays are always going to be there, can''t say about the demoman spawn camping, probably not though as that seems a legitimate defence stragtegy.



well, they fixed the demo glitch, theres a invisible force field there the stickies stick in mid air i cant find how to get under ground though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 9, 2008)

Getting underground was fixed by valve months ago, that roomba video is also ages old.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 9, 2008)

They fixed the Pyro being able to torch people through the gates.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 9, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> They fixed the Pyro being able to torch people through the gates.



yep, it still works in a few custom maps though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 9, 2008)

That's the mapper's fault not valve's, go find a badly made map and you'll find it still works.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.teamfortress.com/

Incoming Heavy!
August 11, 2008 - Robin Walker

We've been a little quiet for the last week as we've put the finishing touches on the Heavy update. We thought the Pyro pack was the biggest we'd be doing for a while, due to the large changes to the Pyro, but the Heavy update has turned out to be even bigger. In addition to the three unlockable weapons and thirty-five achievements for the Heavy, we've got a new game mode with five new maps for it, a new Payload map focusing on more open spaces than Goldrush, and another popular community-made map. Throughout the rest of the week we'll be giving you the details on all this, and if all goes well, you'll have your hands on it shortly afterwards.

The community-made map included in the Heavy update is cp_steel, by Jamie 'Fishbus' Manson. After the Pyro update we received a lot of email telling us how wrong we were in our choices, and cp_steel was an easy next choice due to the way it dominated the suggestions. If you're firing up your email right now to tell us that we never get anything right, please include suggestions of what map(s) we should be looking at next.

We'll be updating A Heavy Update site with more info daily. Stay tuned! 

http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn my laptop and going to get repaired


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Been waiting for the Heavy update for a while now(since the Medic update). Should be awesome.

Just can stand that once it comes out there will be like 8 Heavys each team.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 12, 2008)

Valve just keeps coming.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

I love zombie heavying  I hope they fix it tho cause it does get annoying when someone on your team is jumping around wobbling their arms  I cant wait to see what weapons the heavy can unlock!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to have a fun time playing medic and spy when I get my laptop back, might even have some good pyroing too.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 13, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Been waiting for the Heavy update for a while now(since the Medic update). Should be awesome.
> 
> Just can stand that once it comes out there will be like 8 Heavys each team.



thats why i am going to go spy and sniper during the update


----------



## csendesmark (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope, The Heavy taunt will be a killer taunt as the Pyro's Hadouken


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2008)

Heavy update is going to own, heres one of the new weapons(his melee weapon):


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 13, 2008)

Heres a link to the page:http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/kgb.htm


Has all the heavys achievements to.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 13, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> They fixed the Pyro being able to torch people through the gates.



Yeah by "fixed" you mean put and invisible wall that goes through the gate on either side and the sides of the frame. Its not hard for the custom mappers to fix. :shadedshu


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 14, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Heavy update is going to own, heres one of the new weapons(his melee weapon):



 i wanted something like this: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_FTUe55LhnYQ/S...eiBA/knuckle+dusters+-+brass+knuckles+(6).JPG


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 14, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i wanted something like this: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_FTUe55LhnYQ/S...eiBA/knuckle+dusters+-+brass+knuckles+(6).JPG



404 not found


----------



## csendesmark (Aug 15, 2008)

New Payload map 
Badwater Basin


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Heavy's new gun*:

http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/natascha.htm

It isnt really much different from the current one, it slows the enemy down, but it does less damage then the current Chaingun.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to change my favourite class to Pyro.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

Sasha was a whore anyway


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Sasha was a whore anyway



LOL


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 16, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> *Heavy's new gun*:
> 
> http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/natascha.htm
> 
> It isnt really much different from the current one, it slows the enemy down, but it does less damage then the current Chaingun.


i hope this will work, the heavy gun was over powered but you could run away easy in big maps...so this should solve that problem...i wonder if its going to be more or less accurate though


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 16, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i hope this will work, the heavy gun was over powered but you could run away easy in big maps...so this should solve that problem...i wonder if its going to be more or less accurate though



All I know is that they haven't fixed the insanely fast heavy exploit so I'm pumped up. (Bind sensitivity 10 to a button on your keyboard, kill scouts, profit.)


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2008)

Heavy achievement requirements have been released, check the KGB page.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

Some of those seem really hard. And how do you eat sandvicthes?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2008)

I asked my friend that same question. Here's the response:


Ubertoast [TI/CP-Φ]: Although I have no idea how to do Konspicous Konsumption, because there are no sandviches in the game...?
xxx: hello!!??!?!?! update????!!!!!
Ubertoast [TI/CP-Φ]: .... Oh yeah.
Ubertoast [TI/CP-Φ]: I'm assuming the heavy's fist taunt is fatal now too.
xxx: yep

So the taunt will be fatal too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe when you taunt with Natasha you throw sandvitches and if no one is around you eat one


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2008)

I was about to say something like that, except my idea is that Sasha gets jealous of Natascha and makes the heavy sandvitches in an attempt to get him to like her better. 

Yeah, your idea is better.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 16, 2008)

He probably throws sanviches as his second weapon. And you can eat them for more health.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 16, 2008)

I actually cant wait to see what the shotgun unlock is  My guess is it will do something similar to Natasha, like the fire axe goes with the flare gun and blutsauger with kritskrieg.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably does more damage on slower targets or something like that.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 18, 2008)

I keep checking back to the TF2 update sight, and nothing. WTF, the other ones were on quicker and this one is taking forever.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 19, 2008)

ARENA MODE=MANLY
http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/arena.htm


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

Lumberyard looks great


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 19, 2008)

Heavy update coming out today.
http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/
Sometime.
Guess Katamari will have to keep me busy for now...
http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/archives/indykatamari.gif


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

HAHA That news site is getting so many hits its loading sloooooow.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2008)

New Heavy update is called ''Meet the Sandvich'' Whats that supposed to be? a new video? I cant click on any link if there is one for it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 19, 2008)

Its on steam. All it did was confuse me and make me laugh.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2008)

lol, i saw it. It was funny but not like its regular ''Meet the'' videos.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 19, 2008)

http://steamgames.com/tf2/heavy/sandvich.htm

EDIT:

DAMN NOT TAKING ME TO THE LAST PAGE!!!

Anyway, update will be out in an hour. We'll be farming on my new server. PM me if you want to come.


----------



## wiak (Aug 19, 2008)

the sandvich is a heavy unlockable that gives health but have 4 sec eating time and makes alot of noise


----------



## wiak (Aug 19, 2008)

let teh content server rape begin



> Team Fortress 2 Update Released (8/19/2008)
> August 19, 2008, 2:30 pm - Jason Ruymen - Product Update
> 
> Updates to Team Fortress 2 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:
> ...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Downloading update now.!


----------



## wiak (Aug 19, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Downloading update now.!


mah content server havnt it yet wreid


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 20, 2008)

I already have all the heavy unlocks


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I already have all the heavy unlocks



How?


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 20, 2008)

i like natascha, the sandvich is sweet and i still need more achievements, anyone want to help me tomorrow? my steam is gondortrooper.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 20, 2008)

Just Got The Gloves Woo


----------



## Azazel (Aug 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> How?



easy. friends help each other out


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 20, 2008)

Azazel said:


> easy. friends help each other out



Yep. I still dont have Natascha though.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya, i have all three now


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 20, 2008)

I played for about an hour with my friend and we got 14 of the achievements together. 
Think what we could do with four people...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 20, 2008)

I just spend hours on an achievement server, and got about 22 done(which is enough to unlock all three weapons) and i got some extra just playing on a random server.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Aug 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I just spend hours on an achievement server, and got about 22 done(which is enough to unlock all three weapons) and i got some extra just playing on a random server.



I tried playing on a achiev. server but the public ones are madness.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 20, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I tried playing on a achiev. server but the public ones are madness.



Ya, there  are lots of people who just dont play along and ruin it for everyone, we had a couple of those people sadly.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 20, 2008)

I have like 24. I got 22 in a achievement server and 2 playing ARENA. Which rocks  I pwn scouts and medics with Natasha


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Aug 21, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I just spend hours on an achievement server, and got about 22 done(which is enough to unlock all three weapons) and i got some extra just playing on a random server.



Same here!


----------



## Azazel (Aug 21, 2008)

i just did it with three other friends. i got 23 of the achievements. everything we got to many people coming into the sever to bother us we change to an empty server.


----------



## csendesmark (Aug 21, 2008)

I got all of the heavy unlockable stuff, without farming 

Best to do: *Show Trial*
First one was an other heavy and the second was a sniper


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 21, 2008)

I did it on on a sentry while ubered and I killed it  it was pushing me against a near wall so I got it


----------



## Ben Clarke (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, I see many people asking about farming, so I whipped up this little tool by alterign an existing one:

http://www.obscurestudios.com/ben/achievement.zip

Here's how to do it:

1. Download the file (run a virus scan to make sure it didnt get changed since I uploaded it)

2. Start a local dedicated server with VAC OFF (as a precaution)

3. Join the server.

4. Alt-Tab out of TF2, and run the app (should be extracted to desktop)

5. Switch back in to TF2, and wait for the message spam to go away.

6. Restart TF2.

Viola. All achievements unlocked, with weapons. Check my Steam ID page for proof.

Enjoy


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

its a free weekend looks like ill be playing it all weekend 

might see if my mate david is coming over and wants a game

EDIT: sorry 5 hours and counting till it starts


----------



## Azazel (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.gamingstuff.org/

great tf2 sigs. example in my sig


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 25, 2008)

anybody wanna get a game going later?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> anybody wanna get a game going later?



I would like to but my bro needs to use the internet soon.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2008)

Azazel said:


> http://www.gamingstuff.org/
> 
> great tf2 sigs. example in my sig



Thanks for link, got one in my sig now to.


----------



## Azazel (Aug 25, 2008)

@das: i wouldn't mind a game. wanna play on my clan servers? 
@CD: np


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 25, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I would like to but my bro needs to use the internet soon.



no problem man another time then

@azazel sure what is it?  i have no mic atm tho


----------



## Azazel (Aug 25, 2008)

add me to steam housam 92

http://www.edgegamers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=37702

chose what ever map you like best.


----------



## das müffin mann (Aug 25, 2008)

steam couldn't find ya...

and your clan has a pretty good selection of maps if i do say


----------



## Azazel (Aug 25, 2008)

housam92 sorry no space


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wonder what the next update will be for. Maybe Solider or Spy!


----------



## ktr (Sep 6, 2008)

Scout with his dildo bat...lol youtube for that video.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh ya, and if they do Engineer, i hope it doesnt make it even more powerful then it already is.

Like if they made it so you could Uber Sentry guns.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

ktr said:


> Scout with his dildo bat...lol youtube for that video.



lol.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 6, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> OK, I see many people asking about farming, so I whipped up this little tool by alterign an existing one:
> 
> http://www.obscurestudios.com/ben/achievement.zip
> 
> ...



404 file not found


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I wonder what the next update will be for. Maybe Solider or Spy!



Next update:
Spy health sapper.
"Spy sappin my heart!"


----------



## Troy210 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello all, i had been donating a server to this forum and it's members to use freely..but, lack of interest and lack of players..has led me to close it down to TPU. I may be willing, in the future to give someone primary admin over it, IF they... 

#1. Knew what they were doing. 
#2. Could set it up properly. 
#3. Get people to play the server. 

I don't think that's too much to ask for being i am the one footing the bill. I would do it myself, but i have been really busy lately with school, and i have kinda lost interest. 

If anyone is interested in my offer, pm me.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Next update:
> Spy health sapper.
> "Spy sappin my heart!"



lol, that would be pretty cool, tho.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 6, 2008)

maybe throwing knives that might be cool


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> maybe throwing knives that might be cool



Ya, they could do alot with the Spy. They could also do alot to the Engineer, since he has alot of weapons already.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 6, 2008)

the engineer one should be interesting, can you imagine it, when it comes out both teams will all be engies and it will just turn into a huge camp fest, i did like it when everyone was a heavy, that made for some interesting games.  the sniper update is the one im really waiting for

right now im thinking of what they could do to the engie upgrade wise hmmm......


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 6, 2008)

Life detector or trip wire mines would be a cool replacement for the tele


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 6, 2008)

Tesla coil!!! (sorry im playing red alert )


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 7, 2008)

engie update coming 
http://www.fpsbanana.com/pages/1217


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

The steam shotgun is pretty stupid honestly lol
The spiders are kinda cool tho.. 
The builder is a good idea but I want different sentries and stuff..

Cant wait to see what valve comes up with tho


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> engie update coming
> http://www.fpsbanana.com/pages/1217



they are just predections right?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> they are just predections right?



Those look pretty cool.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> they are just predections right?



they better be, the wrenches are crazy! one wrench needs to be ONLY for building and the other needs to be only for attacking. i do like the spider idea though.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

id like a moving snetry


----------



## burtram (Sep 9, 2008)

add me to the list! would love to play with you guys!

steamID: vinelith
fav class: soldier


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> id like a moving snetry



pfft, i want a flying sentry, and make it Remote control! and cruise missiles!




anyone want my TF2 steam guest pass?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> engie update coming
> http://www.fpsbanana.com/pages/1217



Haha, I always thought a remote-controlled sentry would be fun. 
One with the same attack/defense but you could choose to shoot it at anything.


----------



## das müffin mann (Sep 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> they are just predections right?



there more like "cool ideas" that they came up tbh they have just about as much knowledge as i have about the coming update


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys, i am now having problems with TF2:shadedshu. The first time i was playing it for a long while and then it gave me some ''Memory cannot be written'' error and it said it had to terminate the program. So after a pretty long while i played it again and this time i only played it for about 8 Seconds before it just froze up, but this time i didn't see an error message(it just froze) i tried ctrl-alt-del and what not but it didn't work, so i shut off the system from the PSU switch in the back.

WTF is wrong with it now?, I did play Bioshock, and it is fine and i get no errors in that game(i have almost finished it!) so i am pretty sure its just TF2.


Guess i'll play UT III online for a while, till i find a solution.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll just make a thread i guess.


EDIT: Have made a thread in the games section.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a note to anyone who listens to my podcast - it's down now, server is down. Need £60 to get it back up, so expect it in a month and a half. Also, our gameserver is about to go as well, so... watch this space, if you listened to it.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Sep 28, 2008)

well if anyone wants a good game with a solid base of regulars (hundreds if not thousands) please try the servers i admin on..  stompfest.. they are east coast servers (usa), but we get low pings all the way from germany and a couple of our admins are from england as well.  


TeamFortress2, Instant Respawn 69.28.220.56
TeamFortress2, 2fort (all day long) 69.90.119.158
TeamFortress2, Short Respawn 69.28.221.136
TeamFortress2, stock spawns and maps 69.28.221.50
Ventrilo Server at IPort; vent.stompfest.com:4543

hope to see you guys ingame...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 28, 2008)

I might go check out the instant spawn server later today


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 28, 2008)

My server ias back, so the podcast is back. 

In other news, I have my first ever league match tonight. I'm excited. A lot. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 30, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> well if anyone wants a good game with a solid base of regulars (hundreds if not thousands) please try the servers i admin on..  stompfest.. they are east coast servers (usa), but we get low pings all the way from germany and a couple of our admins are from england as well.
> 
> 
> TeamFortress2, Instant Respawn 69.28.220.56
> ...



i hope you dont do PL maps on your insta respawn server...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 30, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i hope you dont do PL maps on your insta respawn server...



I only play on Instant Spawn servers, if I want a hardcore realistic game I will play crysis wars or cod4


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2008)

Long respawn times makes me mad!


----------



## 0elemental0 (Sep 30, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i hope you dont do PL maps on your insta respawn server...



actually...when those come up...red has a spawn time...and blu does not....to even things out...


----------



## happita (Sep 30, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> My server ias back, so the podcast is back.
> 
> In other news, I have my first ever league match tonight. I'm excited. A lot. I'll let you know how it goes.



GOOD LUCK!!! I know how exciting matches can be, and how heart-pumping it can be sometimes when you can change the results of a single round or the match altogether.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 30, 2008)

Would be awesome to be in a TF2 Tournament.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 30, 2008)

0elemental0 said:


> actually...when those come up...red has a spawn time...and blu does not....to even things out...



 give me a IP to a server that does that, thats awesome!


----------



## 0elemental0 (Oct 2, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> give me a IP to a server that does that, thats awesome!



a few posts up,...our instant server toggles reds spawn when PL maps show up.  its not  LONG spawn, but it is long enough for red not to roll blu.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.steampowered.com/status/tf2/death_maps/ctf_2fort_deaths.jpg i love it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Right where the snipers snipe is the yellow/red zone


----------



## Azazel (Oct 5, 2008)

i really want the new updates to come soon QQ


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, i love the uber saw.

Looks well made.


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

was it you that made the ubersaw ubertoast or was that krewl doing it last night?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 5, 2008)

Krewl was making a Blutsauger, I think.


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

that's it and you evil person ben, I just read that picture in your sig.
Watch out for the crocket that's going to be coming for you next time I go on your server.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Oct 5, 2008)

heres one of our servers admins...tango.she is a hell of a sniper and medic..oh..and she makes a wicked ubersaw/costumes as well


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

my dad walked in just as I opened this thread while I was meant to be doing my english coursework and I think he noticed the picture, let's just say I jumped about a foot in the air lol!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I See A Ghostbuster In The Background!


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

You sad person ben, tbh though if I saw her in-game I would run away, looks kinda menacing with the whole glowing lights thing.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Oct 5, 2008)

she makes..and sells..the whole costume..  its not even all that much $$

and for your enjoyment....winbombs


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 5, 2008)

All my cash is going into a new computer


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought this thread needed more amazing decomp mods by me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 6, 2008)

How did you do that?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Oct 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you do that?



I'm pretty much the greatest.
Pic related.


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 6, 2008)

you reskinned the weapon right?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Oct 6, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> you reskinned the weapon right?



No thats how my heavy and soldier look. 
(look at the HP and symbol)


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 6, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How did you do that?



its called garry's mod.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Oct 6, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> its called garry's mod.



What the? I already said I decompiled the tf2 gcf, its not a mystery.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 7, 2008)

pfft, its garrys' mod.


----------



## das müffin mann (Oct 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y009oQEa8d8&eurl=http://www.fpsbanana.com/pages/1311


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been playing TF2 for quite a while and I'm glad that fellows from TPU are just into it as me. I joined a clan over the summer and now we have two full-time 32 slot servers:

208.101.36.210:27015 24/7 2FORT INSTANT SPAWN HLSTATS

208.101.36.208:27015 DUSTBOWL/GOLDRUSH/BADWATER HLSTATS

This is a link to our server party bus where you can find more info about the clan and servers steamcommunity.com/groups/RcR-Server-Party-Bus and www.clanrcr.com.

Our servers are hosted in Texas, but we have a couple of clan members from all over the US and even a couple from Brazil and even Italy


----------



## crazy pyro (Oct 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> No thats how my heavy and soldier look.
> (look at the HP and symbol)



I've looked at the HP and symbol, you  could have just reskinned the heavy and the other class.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, i am just going to throw this out here...how do i join a TF2 cal team?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 12, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> ok, i am just going to throw this out here...how do i join a TF2 cal team?



You need to be 1337 and or have no life.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You need to be 1337 and or have no life.



 well im 1337 but i do have a life...i just want to do like one season or something.


----------



## caleb (Oct 14, 2008)

hello please add me 
*pinji* is my name and login is caleb or calebos cant remember.

Spy for me


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2008)

My *STEAM account is stolen* people, so if you see my user name online(*xXTank RushXx*), its not me, i am trying to get it back.shadedshu


Im pissed because as you can see i play TF2 a whole lot.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 18, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> My *STEAM account is stolen* people, so if you see my user name online(*xXTank RushXx*), its not me, i am trying to get it back.shadedshu
> 
> 
> Im pissed because as you can see i play TF2 a whole lot.



tell steam, ask what to do on the steam community forums.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> tell steam, ask what to do on the steam community forums.



I went to the STEAM Support page and sent a message, it will take a while till it gets resolved from what i hear.

I also tryed calling the number, but it didnt work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 18, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I went to the STEAM Support page and sent a message, it will take a while till it gets resolved from what i hear.
> 
> I also tryed calling the number, but it didnt work.



Yeah I got my account stolen once too, I don't know how it happens. Anyways I just emailed them with a scaned Image of my KEY for the Orange Box and they sent me a new password and I got my account back

Good luck and don't worry as long as the guy doesn't hack and get you banned you'll be fine.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I got my account stolen once too, I don't know how it happens. Anyways I just emailed them with a scaned Image of my KEY for the Orange Box and they sent me a new password and I got my account back
> 
> Good luck and don't worry as long as the guy doesn't hack and get you banned you'll be fine.



Thanks.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2008)

I got my account back, changed to the password.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Oct 20, 2008)

well incase you want to change it up..here is a FULL list of stompfests servers...included zps..css..and dods, incase you want to change it up from time to time 


Counter-Strike Source 100tic: 69.90.119.158
TeamFortress2, Instant Respawn 69.28.220.56
TeamFortress2, 2fort (all day long) 69.90.119.158
TeamFortress2, Short Respawn 69.28.221.136
TeamFortress2, Stock Timer/Maps 69.28.221.50
DoD:S, 24/7 Avalanche/Donnor 69.28.221.78
Zombie Panic Source, Stock 69.28.221.16
Ventrilo Server at IPort; vent.stompfest.com:4543


----------



## J-Man (Oct 20, 2008)

Add me everyone. 

RKOver.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.wegame.com/watch/scout_rush_2/
the most epic scout rush ever, its so cool running past 2 SG's.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 1, 2008)

Crazy Scout rush, no sound for me though?


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 3, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Crazy Scout rush, no sound for me though?



its not just you, i cant get my wegame sound to work.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 23, 2008)

From my group's Steam page: 

Yep. We promised youa tourney, and here it is. 
All money made goes to getting the servers back online. There is a registration fee of £2. The winner will get a FREE L4D server for 1 YEAR, courtesy of us. More information is available in the chat if you want it. Registration deadline is 30th November, with the tournament commencing on 2nd December. Rules to follow, fixtures will be announced on December 1st. 



Game on. 


PM me if you need info. Group is "The Intel"


----------



## aharvey (Dec 5, 2008)

*The Clubhouse*

Hey guys, new member here. Feel free to send me a friend request. steam id is themagi18. hit me up when its game time.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=1823 <proof that valve knows about facestabs.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Major patch is out for TF2!!*

Level 3 Dispensers and Level 3 Teleporters!!!!!

Demoman can destroy guns that shoot bullets now.

Next class for Major update is Scout!


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> *Major patch is out for TF2!!*
> 
> Level 3 Dispensers and Level 3 Teleporters!!!!!
> 
> ...



where did you get this from?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.teamfortress.com/

Freaking sweet. I love engi and spy. Cant wait for this!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 12, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> where did you get this from?



Login to your steam account and it will be applied.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 12, 2008)

Level 3 dispensers look huge, but are awesome because your health is filled back up faster and the Spy can use it to refill his cloak bar.

Level 3 Teleporter are a godsend, they charge so fast so you dont have to wait anymore.

The Medic also got a small change in which it will inform you of a more injured player,

Also the Goldrush map changed a little, now they put up a wooden kind of sniping blockade


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh I didn't know it was out.. Well I am at school.. Can a spy stay invis with out losing any of the bar while next to one? Maybe stay perma invis while next to an enemy lvl3?


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Oh I didn't know it was out.. Well I am at school.. Can a spy stay invis with out losing any of the bar while next to one? Maybe stay perma invis while next to an enemy lvl3?



I got it yesterday, i to am at school as of now.

And yes, when i did that you can stay invisable permanitly when standing near a lvl 3 Dispenser.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats bad ass.. I really want to play tonight now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 13, 2008)

just bought the game been wanting it for ages but i never had the cash for it i just rather spend it on other things but with the $9.99 sale it was a steal

thats almost as good as the half life 1 steal

steam ID: MilkyWay


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 13, 2008)

I added you.. I am gonna play TF2 here soon.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have added you also.

Steam ID:xXTank RushXx


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks, i had counter strike source then my account f'kd up, what happened was i registered 2 accounts to the same email one account only has hl2 ep 1 so i hardly use that one

then i told valve just for laughs to see if i could get the stuff back and they reset my old account password and email so i could log in again and now i have half life 2 and counterstrike and i just bought TF2 got a load of mods too and i bought HL1

thanks for the adds im gonna go on soon, im shit but ill get better lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 14, 2008)

I added you too account name: scally pyro and whatever my tag is atm.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys, that deal was schweeet tho team fortress for $9.99 even in the UK thats only £7


----------



## Ben Clarke (Dec 24, 2008)

Those of you experienced players who want to play competitively, PM me - need a few more players for my "clan".


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

I just bought TF2 because of the half deal. And I am downloading now. I am wondering if someone(US Player) would show me a good server to play on so I don't have to find some. I just don't want to go to some gay server and having to play a full round to see if I like it or not. I am wondering if there are any good mature servers that play regular?

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it only $9.99 right now?

Edit: Finally, been waiting for TF2 to go on sale. I'll have to get it tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Is it only $9.99 right now?



Yeah, I just bought it. It is to celebrate the Scout Update.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

Yep, it's to celebrate the scout update.
I used to play on the control point servers, the atmosphere on there's nice when mostly regulars are there (ones with a variation of this tag [CP]), however recently the community's been falling apart to an extent due to having too many asshats.
Damn, you beat me Castiel.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2009)

I managed to get the Force-A-Nature and the Sandman unlocked, still no drink tho, Egypt is a pretty awesome map tho. I was surprised there was no ''Meet the'' video this time, but it was still an awesome update.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I managed to get the Force-A-Nature and the Sandman unlocked, still no drink tho, Egypt is a pretty awesome map tho. I was surprised there was no ''Meet the'' video this time, but it was still an awesome update.



How often do you play?


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

US1: 63.209.33.64
US3: 8.9.31.45
CP Phoenix: 212.187.209.183:27015
Those are the IP's for some good servers, the first two are still ran by community members, the phoenix server's a UK one ran by ex-community members, they're good to play with and are on almost every night, I advise you go in their vent though since a lot of us prefer to use that or have in-game turned way down.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> How often do you play?



I play a whole lot, once the achievements are out, i normally go to achievement servers first to unlock some that need others, and some i can unlock myself without joining a server(can do some by urself without going online, like capturing CP's). I have done that with all the available classes that have unlocks as of now(Heavy, Pyro, Medic) and have unlocked all of there new weapons upon release, so i plan to do the same with Scout.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> US1: 63.209.33.64
> US3: 8.9.31.45
> CP Phoenix: 212.187.209.183:27015
> Those are the IP's for some good servers, the first two are still ran by community members, the phoenix server's a UK one ran by ex-community members, they're good to play with and are on almost every night, I advise you go in their vent though since a lot of us prefer to use that or have in-game turned way down.





CDdude55 said:


> I play a whole lot, once the achievements are out, i normally go to achievement servers first to unlock some that need others, and some i can unlock myself without joining a server(can do some by urself without going online, like capturing CP's). I have done that with all the available classes that have unlocks as of now(Heavy, Pyro, Medic) and have unlocked all of there new weapons upon release, so i plan to do the same with Scout.



Can you unlock achievements in game multiplayer?

What is the point of the game? Or is there many different types?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Can you unlock achievements in game multiplayer?
> 
> What is the point of the game? Or is there many different types?



You unlock achievements online(there in no Single player in TF2), but some its possible to do by your self by creating your own server and getting maybe one or two that you can do alone.

There are different types of game modes, Payload, Capture the Intel, Control Point and Arena.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> You unlock achievements online(there in no Single player in TF2), but some its possible to do by your self by creating your own server and getting maybe one or two that you can do alone.
> 
> There are different types of game modes, Payload, Capture the Intel, Control Point and Arena.



Okay thanks!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Since I have TF2 now can I join the club? And I found the TF2 TPU team on Steam could someone send me and invite?


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 25, 2009)

AFAIK you'll have to wait for KTR to come online, friendify him and get him to add you.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Done, thanks!


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just unlocked the Scouts Drink, yay i have all of em now!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Just unlocked the Scouts Drink, yay i have all of em now!!



What does that do?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> What does that do?



It lets you dodge bullets, when you drink it you go third person and for like 4 seconds nothing can hit you.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 26, 2009)

cool, bought it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG. I feel so stupid to ask this. but how do you exit a game? i hit escape and it just shows me the servers, i want to get to the main screen. how do i do that?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hit esc and behind the servers, hit disconnect, then quit.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 26, 2009)

Press Esc, and all the options should be behind the servers.


----------



## a111087 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.spytechindustries.com/support.asp
wtf???


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 1, 2009)

just logged in a few hours of engineer in a epic server, it was huge and it got to 93-99 lol i joined for the last 7 rounds and it was a few hours so imagine how long that battle had been going

getting better at it still suck with most guys but im kinda handy with an engineer or a heavy

i hate when you join a server and no one is a medic, then you get the people who go medics and dont heal i mean wtf is the point in that

one guy in a 2v2 would always go a spy it was pretty pointless using a disguise lol but he would sneak behind sometimes in a cloak


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 1, 2009)

a111087 said:


> http://www.spytechindustries.com/support.asp
> wtf???



I bet valve put that up


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 1, 2009)

a111087 said:


> http://www.spytechindustries.com/support.asp
> wtf???



lol epic website pointless but epic


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 5, 2009)

we should play sometime, do a lot of people still play TF2 im getting into it real fun sometimes and i have a mic too so


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

Im in, ive played tf2 forever, since the original! HEavy for life, Marineborn on steam add me


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

ACTUALLY CORRECTION!

maIrneborn i accidently typoed along time ago when creating account! ADD ME FOOS


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2009)

I added you Marineborn just for the hell of it.

I play TF2 a whole lot, my mic is literally broken tho. I play all classes depending on the situation but i do like to play Pyro and Heavy alot.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

cool, ill probbaly be playing late into the night if your up too it


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

you didnt add me cdude did you see the correction of the spelling of the name>?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> you didnt add me cdude did you see the correction of the spelling of the name>?



lol, just caught that, i should have added you now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 5, 2009)

man ill add you just now wont play gotta go to bed like but some other time


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2009)

uh...i have like 1 freind and no notifications try either adding me as Marineborn thats my nickname or my account name Mairneborn! i dont know whats going on i dont have any notifications *shrugs*


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> uh...i have like 1 freind and no notifications try either adding me as Marineborn thats my nickname or my account name Mairneborn! i dont know whats going on i dont have any notifications *shrugs*



It says your under my invitations.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Are y'all going to be playing tonight?

Cd whats your Steam Name?


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Are y'all going to be playing tonight?
> 
> Cd whats your Steam Name?



I have you added in my friends list already.

But my steam is xXTank RushXx.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 5, 2009)

And i should be playing tonight.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 28, 2009)

Steam Name: ShiBDiB
Favorite Class: Sniper


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 28, 2009)

Bump for hearing of a Solider update.

Or am i the only one who still plays it hear?lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 28, 2009)

I've started playing again a bit but I'm not getting much time in due to the updates having slowly decreased the FPS on my lappy to an unplayable rate, and a whole bunch of camping trips keeping me away from my desktop.


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 28, 2009)

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2010)

I cast resurrection on this thread.  Who's down for some organized games in the near future?  TF2 is still my favorite FPS of all time.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 4, 2010)

I'd be up for some organised games at some point but being GMT I'm not sure how compatible that is with you being over in Washington?


----------



## DannibusX (May 4, 2010)

I believe I am -8GMT.


----------



## Dazzeerr (May 4, 2010)

I've been in the group ages, but haven't been added to the list. :O *hint*

I would be up for some games too  I'm GMT, only problems are obviously the time difference and latency, when I've tried to play with Americans before it has often ended soon because of frustration with connections.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2010)

Engineer update is gogogogogo!!! http://www.teamfortress.com/post.php?id=4048


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 9, 2010)

There are now going to be over 9000 engies just sitting in spawn, playing with their remote controlled SG's. 



Spoiler



and one of them will be me



I'm not even going to try to farm tonight...or any this week. It will just be hell.


----------



## ktr (Jul 9, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> There are now going to be over 9000 engies just sitting in spawn, playing with their remote controlled SG's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't work like that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

Man valve seriously ruined this game for me.

Those who spend more cash on the game have a clear unfair advantage over those who either A. Don't have money 

or 

B. Don't want to spend any more 

Since now you can buy weapons that give you health per hit or increase your speed among other things its very frustrating. 

Its like they introduced the social class element into the game. The rich will have more power than the poor type of thing.

Anyone else pissed off with this move, I can't even stand to look at the game anymore. :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man valve seriously ruined this game for me.
> 
> Those who spend more cash on the game have a clear unfair advantage over those who either A. Don't have money
> 
> ...



I definitely had an issue with it, especially for those who can't afford to pay for weapons (especially for me since im unemployed right now ) So it kind of created a separation within the community, those who can spend a ton of money on new weapons and get the advantages, and those of us currently in a bind or unwilling to pay hence we don't get the benefit of new weapons, and hence an unfair advantage is created.

I also have some issues with the weapons themselves, i think a lot of weapons actually went outside the original purpose of that certain class. We shouldn't have weapons that allow a Heavy to be faster then a Scout or a Sniper rifle that doesn't deal out headshots, it defeats the purpose as to why the class was created in the first place and what it excelled in opposed to other classes. It turned from knowing your advantages and working with them into, 'if you buy these weapons, you don't have to worry about it'.

I haven't played TF2 in a while, but i was a pretty heavy player at one point, i have played the game since it came out back in '07 and have hundreds of hours racked up in that game. But i stopped playing a while back because it just doesn't feel right, it's still a fun game, but it's just got to many strikes against it in my mind for me to continue playing.

These days i'm mostly playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2 now.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Man valve seriously ruined this game for me.
> 
> Those who spend more cash on the game have a clear unfair advantage over those who either A. Don't have money
> 
> ...



Not really, all the new polycount items drop or can be crafted, so you don't have to pay to get the gameplay advantages from the items. People who purchased the items are desperate or impatient. I got all the new items through drops, crafting, and trades all under 2 days since the update, and slowly getting the new hats that are part of the kit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Not really, all the new polycount items drop or can be crafted, so you don't have to pay to get the gameplay advantages from the items. People who purchased the items are desperate or impatient. I got all the new items through drops, crafting, and trades all under 2 days since the update, and slowly getting the new hats that are part of the kit.



Every where I keep looking it says you can not craft items for sell (online that is). Looking at teamfortress.com  is does say you can craft polycount wepeaons but what does polycount mean and is still just the weapons? what about the other items that give users advantages? 



And if you can it must say how difficult it is to craft the items if it has people paying real money to get them in the first place. The money advantage factor is still there.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea, you can *find or craft every item* of the polycount, that includes both the weapons AND hats. 

http://www.tf2items.com/crafting/blueprints.php (scroll down the page).

And as I said: People who purchased the items are desperate or impatient.

Let us say that Mann-co store doesn't exist and only system to get new items is only through the drop system. There is still an unfair advantage to the people who got lucky and got the items early verse the people who didn't get the items yet.

Long story short, it makes no relevant difference for people who paid for items or not, because there is already a segmentation due to the drop system alone.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Yea, you can *find or craft every item* of the polycount, that includes both the weapons AND hats.
> 
> http://www.tf2items.com/crafting/blueprints.php (scroll down the page).
> 
> ...



So, to obtain new weapons you can either craft them or buy them right?

But crafting means using what items you randomly get through the drop system right?

So now its not only segmented by the drop system but through the purchasing system too. That still means that there will be a group of people who don't get lucky with the drop system and don't have money to buy new weapons who will never obtain these advantageous weapons. 

Not trying to argue with you just trying to see how its fair or unfair (which seems to be the case IMO).

I also find the crafting system annoying as hell! I never cared for it but now they are forcing me to learn and look up all the blueprints if I want a new weapon and I just don't want to have to devote more time. I just want to kill some people fair and square valve, like I use to be able to in TF2.

So many dang crafting possibilities and crap I don't care about. Why did they ever introduce the crafting system... Oh I know! Maybe to get people like me who don't want to craft to pay for it instead, but I can't do that either.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> So, to obtain new weapons you can either craft them or buy them right?



You can obtain the new items though: 

drop
crafting with drops
trading
buying
You have many options other than just buying. Trading is probably the easiest way to get items you want. People who are crying about fair and unfair are not taking advantage of the trading system, which I am genuinely surprised that it works as well as it does.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> You can obtain the new items though:
> 
> drop
> crafting with drops
> ...



Cause I don't like the system 

I refuse to be apart of it.  

Let me just ask you something. Have you bought an item from the TF2 store?


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Cause I don't like the system
> 
> I refuse to be apart of it.
> 
> Let me just ask you something. Have you bought an item from the TF2 store?



Nope. http://www.tf2items.com/id/kohanteamracing


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 25, 2010)

ktr said:


> Nope. http://www.tf2items.com/id/kohanteamracing




Well bottom line is I don't want to craft! But thats the only real choice to get the good stuff (That or buy).

If I don't craft or buy I don't have anything good to offer so trading is out of the question.

I don't think purchasable weapons get dropped do they? If they do I will just stop my complaining right here. 

So that just leaves crafting and buying again.

:shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> If I don't craft or buy I don't have anything good to offer so trading is out of the question.



Everyone has a price. Crates and scrap metal are really popular and in demand. You can easily get a polycount weapon for a crate or scrap metal. Also being that the community is flooded with new items, they are willing to trade for about anything. 



AphexDreamer said:


> I don't think purchasable weapons get dropped do they? If they do I will just stop my complaining right here.



All...ALL weapons can be drop or crafted. Promo weapons (they don't have special attributes) like the Lugarmorph, Big Kill, or Fry pan do not drop or cannot be crafted, but they can be traded.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 28, 2010)

Some new maps and Halloween special stuff.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Some new maps and Halloween special stuff.



Yep:







Should be pretty cool.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow...a year old...
Does anybody here still play this? I just started. 
Sorry for digging up this thread...but it's Halloween and all, so I though it would make sense.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 31, 2011)

I occassionally play, but not getting time these days.


----------



## Irony (Oct 31, 2011)

I play from time to time.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 31, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Wow...a year old...
> Does anybody here still play this? I just started.
> Sorry for digging up this thread...but it's Halloween and all, so I though it would make sense.



I used to be a huge TF2 addict, i would always follow each class/map/game updates and i have several hundreds of hours of online play with it. But i haven't touched the game in a long time, i think it's because of all the other great games that started to come out after the release of TF2 moved my attention away from the game and as that happened the game changed significantly in the time that i left to play other games so i never bothered to learn all the new things they put into the game.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 1, 2011)

Alright.
I'm going to apply for the clubhouse on Steam.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 17, 2011)

I still play regularly . . . I try to get on for a few hours on the weekends more-so than during the week.

y'all are free to add me: http://steamcommunity.com/id/imperialreign


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 30, 2011)

I know I saw this before I even played TF2. But I was reminded of what I am about to show you, while I was hearing "Rocket Jump Waltz" (love that 40 second song ).
Now, this has sounded some bells and whistles a while back, because I saw it in the summer...thereabouts....but it's still in alfa-stage or something...
















































Any resemblance to a certain game is purely your imagination, coincidence or both...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Mann up people!


----------



## Irony (Aug 16, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Mann up people!



I like


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 16, 2012)

im gonna check it out tomorrow


----------



## caleb (Aug 16, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Sep 24, 2014)

TF2 is the best


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've got a server i've loaded TF2 on with a few tweaks and even more to come by. I know a lot of forums have their own servers so I thought why not share the love with TPU.

So, to connect

TPU server == southcoastdomains.com

If you're into teamspeak you can find a ts server with both a red and blue chat channel.

Teamspeak == ts.southcoastdomains.com

I'm trying to get traffic to be generated so please feel free to play on it.  i'd love if we could schedule some matches. 

Any suggestions are more than welcome


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll be on later tonight if anybody cares to join.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 29, 2014)

ill be there   Steam username=Toopax


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 12, 2014)

Update, will be playing on the server Friday around 6:30-7 CST join us if you can.


----------

